# Bargain Prices Jan 2009



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your bargain books here!  Generally $4 and below will be anyone's bargain, and below $5 for some!

Amazon raises book prices, bargain books don't always last very long, so if it's a book you like, don't hesitate!

Also, for the benefit of those using this thread for research, if you want to actually discuss a book posted, please start a new thread!  I'll be pruning extraneous posts from time to time!

We'll start a new Bargain Book thread each month.

Betsy


----------



## Angela

_White Fang _ by Jack London, price 80 cents.


----------



## CS

Don't think this has been posted before...

*John Adams
By David McCullough*



*Price:* $4.95

*Description:* Left to his own devices, John Adams might have lived out his days as a Massachusetts country lawyer, devoted to his family and friends. As it was, events swiftly overtook him, and Adams--who, David McCullough writes, was "not a man of the world" and not fond of politics--came to greatness as the second president of the United States, and one of the most distinguished of a generation of revolutionary leaders. He found reason to dislike sectarian wrangling even more in the aftermath of war, when Federalist and anti-Federalist factions vied bitterly for power, introducing scandal into an administration beset by other difficulties--including pirates on the high seas, conflict with France and England, and all the public controversy attendant in building a nation.

Overshadowed by the lustrous presidents Washington and Jefferson, who bracketed his tenure in office, Adams emerges from McCullough's brilliant biography as a truly heroic figure--not only for his significant role in the American Revolution but also for maintaining his personal integrity in its strife-filled aftermath. McCullough spends much of his narrative examining the troubled friendship between Adams and Jefferson, who had in common a love for books and ideas but differed on almost every other imaginable point. Reading his pages, it is easy to imagine the two as alter egos. (Strangely, both died on the same day, the 50th anniversary of the Declaration of Independence.) But McCullough also considers Adams in his own light, and the portrait that emerges is altogether fascinating.

*Review Excerpt:* It's an amazing journey with America's inception, and a reminder of the greatness of all of our Founding Fathers, perhaps the most misunderstood of all being the delightfully stubborn and pigheaded Mr. Adams.


----------



## chobitz

Middlesex
Author: Jeffrey Eugenides
Kindle Edition
Price: $3.29


----------



## Angela

Another 80 cent book. _The Phantom S_hip by Captain Marryat

Review
". . . [Marryat's] greatness is undeniable" -- Joseph Conrad

"Marryat has the power to set us in the midst of ships and men and sea and sky all vivid, credible, authentic." -- Virginia Woolf

"This was Marryat's navy, his world, and no one brings it to us with greater authenticity." -- Alexander Kent

"When all your Patrick O'Brians are out, recommend Marryat." -- Library Journal

Product Description
A relic of the Holy Cross, a haunted ship and even a werewolf are all characters in this epic gothic tale by Captain Frederick Marryat. This classic book explores the legend of The Flying Dutchman.

Philip Vanderdecken travels the oceans while trying to save his father. Philip's father has been doomed to sail for eternity as captain of a phantom ship, after he yelled an oath to heaven and killed a crew member while attempting to sail round the Cape of Good Hope. Legend tells that the Flying Dutchman brings doom to all who encounter her. This is a fast-paced, exciting tale of terror on the high seas!

NOTE: This edition has a linked "Table of Contents" and has been specially formatted to work well on your Amazon e-book reader.


----------



## CS

*Six Frigates: The Epic History of the Founding of the U.S. Navy
Author: Ian W. Toll*



*Price:* $3.39

*Description:* Toll, a former financial analyst and political speechwriter, makes an auspicious debut with this rousing, exhaustively researched history of the founding of the U.S. Navy. The author chronicles the late 18th- and early 19th-century process of building a fleet that could project American power beyond her shores. The ragtag Continental Navy created during the Revolution was promptly dismantled after the war, and it wasn't until 1794-in the face of threats to U.S. shipping from England, France and the Barbary states of North Africa-that Congress authorized the construction of six frigates and laid the foundation for a permanent navy. A cabinet-level Department of the Navy followed in 1798. The fledgling navy quickly proved its worth in the Quasi War against France in the Caribbean, the Tripolitan War with Tripoli and the War of 1812 against the English. In holding its own against the British, the U.S. fleet broke the British navy's "sacred spell of invincibility," sparked a "new enthusiasm for naval power" in the U.S. and marked the maturation of the American navy. Toll provides perspective by seamlessly incorporating the era's political and diplomatic history into his superlative single-volume narrative-a must-read for fans of naval history and the early American Republic.

*Review Excerpt:* Mr Toll succeeds masterfully at painting a picture of this time without over-burdening the reader with excessive or unneccessary detail, as some historic military related pieces can. Snippets of remembrances, stories from Jefferson, Adams, wives, the various captains, crew members, and common folk alike, many rarely used by other historians, bring color and depth to this thoughtful and well crafted work. There are many unmistakable parallels to be drawn between the political infighting of these early years and later events including the Civil War and on up to today ... Anyone with an abiding appreciation for good story telling, history, biography or politics will find it all right here.


----------



## Xia

Here are a couple of Christian faith books that may go up in price soon since they may have been discounted for the Christmas season. But, just bcuz Christmas if over doesn't mean these books are no longer of interest - am I right?

Both of these are by Lee Strobel 
And are currently priced at *$3.75*











_*The Case for Faith: A Journalist Investigates the Toughest Objections to Christianity*_

-And-











_*The Case for Christ: A Journalist's Personal Investigation of the Evidence for Jesus*_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To everyone on Kindleboards: Happy New Year!! And Happy Kindle-ing in the New Year!!

Best wishes,
Xia


----------



## Marci

CS said:


> *Six Frigates: The Epic History of the Founding of the U.S. Navy
> Author: Ian W. Toll*
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* $3.39
> 
> Hey, I was just looking at this book at my library - had too many already so I put it back.
> 
> Yeah  <click>
> 
> Marci


----------



## Angela

Great selections, Xia!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually, what I meant to say, perhaps not well, is that the December posts from the old thread were going to be in their own thread, Bargain Books December 2009, as some of them are still bargains.

I anticipate there will occasionally be duplicate posts, not to worry.  If a book is a bargain, it may bear repeating!

Thanks for the kind words, Xia, keep the bargain book posts coming, everyone!

Betsy


----------



## LDB

This is a bargain and deserves a spot in the current month thread. It is an excellent read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is also the subject of our April 2nd Read It With the Author Book Club!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Xia said:


> Betsy,
> I sincerely apologize for my misunderstanding what you posted in the old thread! My bad! Please delete this post and the one prior. And I sincerely apologize to anyone that thought I was chiding them. I apparently completely misunderstood our Betsy's final post in the old thread.
> 
> MY BAD.
> 
> So sorry. Please forgive me. (And please delete me!)
> 
> -X-


No problem, Xia, I'll delete your previous post, but I certainly won't delete you, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Xia

*This is 632 KB ...*











_*THE BLACKGLOOM BOUNTY*_
by Jon F. Baxley
*~ 4.5* stars (out of 5)
*$2.39*

*From Publishers Weekly*
Starred Review. A fast pace, sly humor, amusing dialogue and a richly researched background lift Baxley's fantasy, the first of a new series set in medieval Britain. When Merlin's long-ago apprentice Kruzurk Makshare (aka the Boozer) receives a dreamlike visitation from the legendary mage, he learns he must destroy another former apprentice, the villainous Seed of Cerberus. To do so will require a visit to the demon-guarded Blackgloom Keep. Enter young Daynin McKinnon, who discovers a curious rune-covered headstone, which may be the fabled Blackgloom Bounty, and brings it to Kruz's attention. Kruz believes it will provide entry into the fortress, while Daynin hopes the sale of the stone will restore his family's fortunes. The colorful cast of good guys and ne'er-do-wells includes the Pictish ghost of Brude McAlpin liberated from his tomb, assorted pursuing Caledonians and a bemused Prior Bede, whose monastery serves as a hiding place for the Blackgloom Bounty. Suitable for fantasy enthusiasts of all ages, this novel evolved from an e-book, _*The Scythian Stone*_. (Apr.) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Xia

Angela said:


> Great selections, Xia!


Thank you, Angela!

I am wishing you a blessed New Year as well!!

-X-

Edited to add: I just noticed you changed your avatar ... is that a new Grandbaby!!?? Do tell!!!! Please!


----------



## Xia

I'm not sure but I think this one is usually priced at $2.99. So it's on a bit of a sale, and appears to be first in a series. However, it also might be a short story, based on reviews and size (122 KB)?. However, if you like this she has several other books priced under $5ive Bucks.

Check it out if you're interested...











_*Magic in the Wind (Drake Sisters, Book 1)*_
by Christine Feehan
*$2.39*
Average review *~4 Stars* (out of 5)

*Product Description*
"New York Times bestselling author Christine Feehan presents the story of Sarah, the eldest of the extraordinary-and magical-Drake sisters, now rewritten and expanded, in this very special collector's edition. "Sarah Drake has come home." Ever since Damon Wilder sought refuge in Sea Haven, he's heard the same breathless rumor pass the lips of nearly every local in the sleepy coastal town. Even the wind seems to whisper her name-a reverie so powerfully suggestive that it carries the curious Damon to Sarah's cliff-top home, and seeks to shelter him there. But Damon has not arrived alone. A killer has tracked him to Sea Haven, and into the shadows of Drake House. But Sarah has her own secrets, and danger-as well as a desire more urgent than either has ever known-is just a whisper away..." 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Marci

Xia said:


> I'm not sure but I think this one is usually priced at $2.99. So it's on a bit of a sale, and appears to be first in a series. However, it also might be a short story, based on reviews and size (122 KB)?. However, if you like this she has several other books priced under $5ive Bucks.
> 
> Check it out if you're interested...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Magic in the Wind (Drake Sisters, Book 1)*_
> by Christine Feehan
> *$2.39*
> Average review *~4 Stars* (out of 5)


I've read many in this series, & enjoyed them .... 

Marci


----------



## Anju 

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We'll start a new Bargain Book thread each month.
> 
> Betsy


Great idea Betsy, some of these threads get unwieldy. I have not figured out how to link yet, but really no problem because everything I am reading is listed, and some I have not read are on my wish list.

Happy New Year to All!!


----------



## Eclectic Reader

MaureenH said:


> $2.00
> ASIN: B001OC6SAY
> 
> Just in time for New Year's resolutions to "get organized," we would like to announce the exclusive Kindle release of The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life. The book's author is the creator of The Clutter Diet Blog, which has maintained its bestselling position on the Amazon Kindle's blog list since September, currently at number 2 overall (of the 1193 blogs currently available) and number one in the Lifestyle and Culture subcategory (of 177 blogs available).
> 
> In this practical guide you will learn the actual scientific law of nature that helps you get organized, the cure for procrastination, ten types of "High Calorie Clutter" to avoid, where to start and how to tackle your projects, and how to successfully add new habits into your life.


As far as I can tell, this book isn't $2.00, you just *save* $2.00 in the Kindle price. .


The Clutter Diet: The Skinny on Organizing Your Home and Taking Control of Your Life (Kindle Edition)
by Lorie Marrero (Author)
No customer reviews yet. Be the first.
Digital List Price: $11.99 What's this?
Kindle Price:	$9.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
You Save:	$2.00 (17%)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Too bad, I could have used it!  I'm trying not to get any $9.99 books!

Betsy


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too bad, I could have used it! I'm trying not to get any $9.99 books!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I could have used it, too. I'm trying to get rid of my clutter (have been trying for a couple years--it's a long term goal, lol), and I'm trying to simplify by owning less. (Well, that's the *goal*, anyway. Whether I *get there* or not is another matter!)


----------



## MaureenH

Here are two books by the author of Gone for A Soldier, Jeffry S. Hepple. Both reasonably priced.


$2.39


$.99
In his conquest of New Spain, Herman Cortés was assisted by the hereditary Aztec Princess, Malintzin Tenepal who became his chief interpreter and the mother of his son, Martin Cortés, who is often called the First Mestizo. Christened as Doña Marina by the Spaniards and known to the natives as La Malinche, this extraordinary woman was, and still is, a polarizing character in Mexico and Hispanic American culture. The ordinary life of college professor Margaret de Vega is forever changed when she discovers the six hundred year old memoirs of La Malinche containing the secret to finding the lost treasure of Montezuma. With the aid of retired Special Forces Colonel R.A. Lincoln, Doctor de Vega undertakes her treasure hunt along a rapidly deteriorating United States - Mexican border. Volume 1, 567 pages; Volume 2, 562 pages Warning, this title contains the following: sexual innuendo, graphic language, violence.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eclectic Reader said:


> As far as I can tell, this book isn't $2.00, you just *save* $2.00 in the Kindle price. .


Ack. It's not the first time I've gotten sucked in by the "you save" price, but it's the first time I've paid $9.99 for a book. That's my first new year's resolution smashed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You DO have 7 days to give it back. . . . . 

  Ann


----------



## chynared21

*For those who like historical fiction..

*


----------



## Anne

chynared21 said:


> *For those who like historical fiction..
> 
> *


Thanks I just bought it. Is sounds good. I love historical fiction.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Undead and Unreturnable...got it! Sounds fun!


----------



## Mnemosyne

chynared21 said:


> *For those who like historical fiction..
> 
> *


Thanks, I love the Tudor era!

Nemo


----------



## LibraryGirl

For any YA horror fans...very popular in my HS..

Demonata #1, The: Lord Loss by Darren Shan (Kindle Edition - Aug 1, 200 - Kindle Book
Buy: $1.49


----------



## sharyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too bad, I could have used it! I'm trying not to get any $9.99 books!
> 
> Betsy


You don't need the book...get the blog for free here:
http://www.clutterdietblog.com/

I get my blogs through Google Reader.

Sharyn


----------



## LibraryGirl

Another YA Favorite...John Green is a great author and is the winner of the Printz award (best YA book) for Looking for Alaska. The book below won a Printz honor award

 An Abundance of Katherines by John Green (Kindle Edition - Aug 14, 200 - Kindle Book
Buy: $3.19


----------



## GrammieCheryl

Hi there, I just found a bunch of bargain books and I thought I should "pay it forward" and share the links, at least I hope I can link them, this will be my first try at this, so be patient. 
The People of Sparks $4.79
4th of July
 $3.99
Nights in Rodanthe
 $3.50
Spellbound
 $2.39
1st to Die
 $3.96
2nd Chance
 $4.79
The City of Ember
 $4.79
Cold Streak
 $4.79
That's it for now! make sure you double check prices before you "one click" buy them. ENJOY! Cheryl


----------



## sam

As a huge Nora Roberts fan I think this is a great price for a volume that contains two books (Sea Swept, Rising Tides) the first two books in the Quinn Brothers. $3.80 for the kindle price!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks so much for the new listings!  As we all have found out.... the secret to getting bargain books is getting there quickly before the price goes back up.  Isn't the new link maker a great asset??


----------



## CS

sam said:


> As a huge Nora Roberts fan I think this is a great price for a volume that contains two books (Sea Swept, Rising Tides) the first two books in the Quinn Brothers. $3.80 for the kindle price!


Thanks. I requested a sample.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CS said:


> Thanks. I requested a sample.


If you have never read Nora Roberts, The Quinn Brothers is a good place to start. Sea Swept was good, but Rising Tides (#2) was better. The next two are Inner Harbor and Chesapeake Blue. The relationship between the brothers is great. Two of the things Roberts does well is write dogs and nine-year old boys. Both are in this series.


----------



## Xia

_*The Handmaid's Tale: A Novel*_
by Margaret Atwood
*$3.95*
*~4* Stars out of 5

Editorial Reviews
*From Library Journal*
In a startling departure from her previous novels ( Lady Oracle , Surfacing ), respected Canadian poet and novelist Atwood presents here a fable of the near future. In the Republic of Gilead, formerly the United States, far-right Schlafly/Falwell-type ideals have been carried to extremes in the monotheocratic government. The resulting society is a feminist's nightmare: women are strictly controlled, unable to have jobs or money and assigned to various classes: the chaste, childless Wives; the housekeeping Marthas; and the reproductive Handmaids, who turn their offspring over to the "morally fit" Wives. The tale is told by Offred (read: "of Fred"), a Handmaid who recalls the past and tells how the chilling society came to be. This powerful, memorable novel is highly recommended for most libraries. BOMC featured alternate. _Ann H. Fisher, Radford P.L., Va.
Copyright 1986 Reed Business Information, Inc._
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Micdiddy

I second Middlesex. 
I'm mostly posting so that I can get to this thread from my new replies list 

But here is a bargain book also: if you've ever been interested in Ayn Rand 'cause of all the controversy and her unique philosophy, etc. but you don't want to wade through the GIANT Fountainhead or LEVIATHAN Atlas Shrugged give this a shot, less than 100 dt pages.


----------



## Cowgirl

Micdiddy said:


> I second Middlesex.
> I'm mostly posting so that I can get to this thread from my new replies list


Yep me too. The bargain books threads are my favorites. I can't resist a good bargain and I have found gems on the last bargain thread.


----------



## Scathach

Some (dark) fantasy/romance I have found, The Black Jewels Trilogy is awesome, but not for the faint of heart at all. I haven't read read Sebastian yet, so I can't really comment on it (I am assuming its a bit heavier on the romance side of things which is not my cup o tea)



*Heir to the Shadows (Black Jewels, Book 2) 
*by Anne Bishop 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (128 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$3.39*



*Sebastian* (Ephemera)
by Anne Bishop 
4 out of 5 stars (62 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$4.02*


----------



## Scathach

Found a few more lol

One of my favorite epic fantasy series, I couldn't rave about it enough. Cool thing is this kindle version is 2 books in one 


*A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings 
*by George R.R. Martin 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (1,521 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$3.99 *

A little over 5 bucks but still a good deal I think, the next 3 are my favorite paranormal/fantasy series and the first 3 are cheaper then her later books so I thought I would post it. (I love how her titles are Clint Eastwood play-ons


*Dead Witch Walking *(The Hollows, Book 1) 
by Kim Harrison 
4 out of 5 stars (242 customer reviews
Kindle Price: *$5.59*


*The Good, the Bad, and the Undead (The Hollows, Book 2)
*Author: Kim Harrison
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (127 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$5.59*


*Every Which Way But Dead (The Hollows, Book 3) 
*by Kim, Harrison 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (122 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: * $5.59*

Haven't read this series yet but okay price to give it a go

*Storm Born 
*by Richelle Mead 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (36 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$4.79 *


----------



## chynared21

Scathach said:


> Found a few more lol
> 
> One of my favorite epic fantasy series, I couldn't rave about it enough. Cool thing is this kindle version is 2 books in one
> 
> 
> *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings
> *by George R.R. Martin
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (1,521 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$3.99 *


*I just started the sample of this one...sounds like a good book.*


----------



## sebat

I haven't read this book. Back in the early 80's I read a lot of Rebecca Brandewyne. They were all wonderful. I always wondered where she disappeared to. Guess she started writing for Harlequin. I never got into Harlequin romances but I'm going to read this one.

To Die For $1.19


----------



## TM

Scathach said:


> Some (dark) fantasy/romance I have found, The Black Jewels Trilogy is awesome, but not for the faint of heart at all. I haven't read read Sebastian yet, so I can't really comment on it (I am assuming its a bit heavier on the romance side of things which is not my cup o tea)
> 
> 
> 
> *Heir to the Shadows (Black Jewels, Book 2)
> *by Anne Bishop
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (128 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$3.39*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sebastian* (Ephemera)
> by Anne Bishop
> 4 out of 5 stars (62 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$4.02*


I have all of Anne Bishop's as DTB. Sebastian is lighter than the Dark Jewels books, but very good. Not really more on the romance side though...

Thanks for posting the prices, I wanted sometime to get them on the Kindle, and even though i wasn't going to buy any more this week - went ahead and snagged Sebastian becuase of the price.


----------



## Scathach

TM said:


> I have all of Anne Bishop's as DTB. Sebastian is lighter than the Dark Jewels books, but very good. Not really more on the romance side though...


Thanks a ton for the info so going to download it now


----------



## LDB

This was posted elsewhere as a free book but I'd rather pay a little bit and support the forum by clicking a link. That said, here's the $1.59 version that helps support the forum if anyone else is of like mind.


----------



## Kristena

I remember my parents reading this when I was a kid and then watching the PBS series. It's only $0.99

Ok, I did that wrong. It's the Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy

http://www.amazon.com/Forsyte-first-volumes-complete-single/dp/B0013SYD8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230928324&sr=1-1


----------



## chynared21

Kristena said:


> I remember my parents reading this when I was a kid and then watching the PBS series. It's only $0.99
> 
> Ok, I did that wrong. It's the Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Forsyte-first-volumes-complete-single/dp/B0013SYD8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230928324&sr=1-1


*Thanks for the link...I remember my mom reading this years ago and loving it.*


----------



## PraiseGod13

Kristena said:


> I remember my parents reading this when I was a kid and then watching the PBS series. It's only $0.99
> 
> Ok, I did that wrong. It's the Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Forsyte-first-volumes-complete-single/dp/B0013SYD8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230928324&sr=1-1


Just bought it..... thanks for the great info!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LDB said:


> No clue where in the 57 messages the title is sooooo what series is this?


Galsworthy's _Forsyte Saga_.

Sometimes, in the effort to not quote to much, one quotes too little. 

Ann


----------



## Dalfiuss

Micdiddy said:


> I second Middlesex.
> I'm mostly posting so that I can get to this thread from my new replies list
> 
> But here is a bargain book also: if you've ever been interested in Ayn Rand 'cause of all the controversy and her unique philosophy, etc. but you don't want to wade through the GIANT Fountainhead or LEVIATHAN Atlas Shrugged give this a shot, less than 100 dt pages.


Anthem is in the public domain, so can be downloaded for free from sites such as feedbooks.com.

I always try to steer clear of public domain books being republished on the Kindle, as some publisher more often than not just takes project gutenberg's work in digitizing the material and profits from it.


----------



## Micdiddy

Dalfiuss said:


> Anthem is in the public domain, so can be downloaded for free from sites such as feedbooks.com.
> 
> I always try to steer clear of public domain books being republished on the Kindle, as some publisher more often than not just takes project gutenberg's work in digitizing the material and profits from it.


Oh, I know. I got my copy for free, but was just trying to find a cheap version on Amazon to consider it a deal, which it definitely is for .99.
Besides, many times the extra cost is worth the formatting.


----------



## Cowgirl

I just ordered Forsyte Saga...you guys are killing me!!!


----------



## Jaderose

Cowgirl said:


> I just ordered Forsyte Saga...you guys are killing me!!!


I ordered it as well. I've spent more time perusing these threads and ordering than reading today.


----------



## chynared21

Jaderose said:


> I ordered it as well. I've spent more time perusing these threads and ordering than reading today.


*Yeah that and the fact that not only did I buy this one...I bought another *


----------



## Anne

Kristena said:


> I remember my parents reading this when I was a kid and then watching the PBS series. It's only $0.99
> 
> Ok, I did that wrong. It's the Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Forsyte-first-volumes-complete-single/dp/B0013SYD8I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1230928324&sr=1-1


I just bought it too Thanks


----------



## Anne

How many Volumes are there in the Forsyte Saga ?


----------



## meljackson

Trying the link thing. If it doesn't work it's for One Last Breath by Stephen Booth for 1.77


----------



## tc

I found this about John Galsworthy's The Forsyte Saga:

"The Man of Property (1906) began the novel sequence known as The Forsyte Saga, by which Galsworthy is chiefly remembered; others in the same series are “Indian Summer of a Forsyte” (1918, in Five Tales), In Chancery (1920), Awakening (1920), and To Let (1921). The saga chronicles the lives of three generations of a large, upper middle-class family at the turn of the century."    Encyclopædia Britannica Online


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> How many Volumes are there in the Forsyte Saga ?


*Three.*


----------



## Suzanne

I'm going to have to read that Fortsyte Saga. I watched it on Masterpiece Theater ages and ages ago when it was originally on and it was excellent. A few years ago I rented it from Netflix  and rewatched it. I'm sure the books are even better.


----------



## chynared21

Suzanne said:


> I'm going to have to read that Fortsyte Saga. I watched it on Masterpiece Theater ages and ages ago when it was originally on and it was excellent. A few years ago I rented it from Netflix and rewatched it. I'm sure the books are even better.


*My mom who is very much into reading fat, chunky sagas love it. I bought the movie for her a few years ago which she watches over and over.*


----------



## LibraryGirl

Galsworthy's Forsyte Saga is free through Manybooks.net/


----------



## koland

Kristena said:


> I remember my parents reading this when I was a kid and then watching the PBS series. It's only $0.99
> 
> Ok, I did that wrong. It's the Forsyte Saga by John Galsworthy


Free at http://manybooks.net/titles/galswortetext03fsaga11.html

Also has links to two volumes as free audiobooks. As well as what looks like everything else he wrote, all for free.


----------



## Angela

Xia said:


> Thank you, Angela!
> 
> I am wishing you a blessed New Year as well!!
> 
> -X-
> 
> Edited to add: I just noticed you changed your avatar ... is that a new Grandbaby!!?? Do tell!!!! Please!


No, not a new grandbaby... an old picture! I have been using my laptop and most of my pictures on on my PC. I really need to find the newer one and put it back up!


----------



## CherylH

Sorry--I couldn't get the link maker to bring this one up.

Thomas Perry Metzger's dog $1.19 








_--added link for Metzger's dog and removed extra link after successful linking below!--Betsy_

Robert Heinlein Double Star $1.80

Crossing my fingers--thirds time's the charm. 

I'm sorry for being a spaz about the links.


----------



## Wells83

I can't find it using the link maker, unfortunately, but _Skeletons at the Feast_, by Chris Bohjalian, is $4.50.


----------



## drenee

Five Janette Oke books bundled together. That's 2.50 a book. Great bargain for a really great series. 
I read these years ago, but for this price I'm going to read them again.
debbie


----------



## Xia

Greetings, my Kindle-Friends,
I haven't much time to play on-line these days (due to some crummy medical thing. Hurrumph!).

But I still have many, many pages of books under the price of $5bucks that I've collected over the last several weeks that I'd really like to share with everyone. So, I'll share them as my allowable computer time permits. However, I won't be able to do the full copy and paste of the reviews and product info that I usually do, so you'll have to use the link(s) and look it up, if you're interested.

I am sorry I have to be so brief, as well as infrequent - I know it's not my style!! And if Betsy thinks more info, or more proper linkage, is required than I fully welcome her to modify/edit my post(s).

Okay - for those interested in Spiritual books, I offer these today. Some are specifically Christian whereas others are not. I still think it may be possible that some of these are being sold at a discount because of the recent Christmas season.

I hope you all have a wonderful, amazing, blessed NewYear!!

Best Wishes,
-Xia-


*Give It All to Him*
Author: Max Lucado
Price: *$2.39*

========================================================================


*What's So Amazing About Grace?*
Author: Philip Yancey
Kindle Edition
Price: *$3.85*

=====================================================================


*Wisdom of the Ages*
Author: Wayne Dyer
Price: *$4.00*

=======================================================================


*There's a Spiritual Solution to Every Problem*
Author: Wayne Dyer
Price: *$4.07*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Xia

Okey-Dokey, my Kind(le) Friends, here's one more I just had to get off of my list before calling it a day, er, night, so here goes...

According to fantastic fiction,this is a stand alone novel, rather than part of a series. So dig on in, if you in to it!!


_*The Bone Garden: A Novel*_
Author: Tess Gerritsen
Price: *$3.75*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> According to fantastic fiction,this is a stand alone novel, rather than part of a series. So dig on in, if you in to it!!


I was about to check this out when I remembered that I had the DTB.  It's one of the last paper books I bought before I got a Kindle, and I paid a lot more than $3.75 for it.


----------



## CS

*Death Dines at 8:30
Editors: Nick DiChario and Claudia Bishop*



*Price:* 1.74

*Description:* Editors Bishop and DiChario serve a delicious menu of murder and mayhem in this inspired anthology of 16 short mysteries, each with its own recipe. Written by a mix of mostly major mystery authors, both masters of the culinary cozy and those venturing into this subgenre for the first time, these varied tales, each featuring a death occurring during dinner at 8:30 p.m., are sure to please even the most discriminating palate. The one reprint, Diane Mott Davidson's Anthony Award-winning "Cold Turkey," has caterer Goldy Bear dealing with the consequences of finding a dead body in her walk-in refrigerator, while in Sharan Newman's "Death Before Compline" a similar if more grotesque discovery in a wine cask preoccupies medieval sleuth Catherine LeVendeur. Known for her suburban mysteries, Valerie Wolzien, in "Just One Bite Won't Kill You," presents an ingenious tale of a husband, wife and mother-in-law triangle. In "The Theft of the Sandwich Board," master short-story writer Edward D. Hoch takes the notorious Nick Velvet to a homeless campsite under New York City's Henry Hudson Parkway, where beef stew becomes a lethal weapon. The volume also includes a superb story by relative newcomer Nick Danger, "8-3-oh," which one can only hope is just an appetizer for more work from this promising writer. Intriguing mysteries and tempting recipes make for a delectable feast.

*Review Excerpt:* I really enjoyed this collection of short stories with a culinary theme. There is a recipe at the end of each story. I found great stories by old favorites like Claudia Bishop and Tamar Myers, and some stories by authors I am going to look for in the future ... Quite honestly, there isn't one story in this collection that isn't worth reading. I love short story collections. It's like a buffet of different author's offerings, you get a little taste of each author's works. This collection left me wanting more of all of them.

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* Royalties from each sale of this book apparently go to Second Harvest, a hunger relief organization. That's noted on both the Amazon.com listing and in the introduction of the text itself, so I assume it applies to the Kindle version as well.

BTW, this is the table of contents, according to http://www.philsp.com/homeville/MSF/t97.htm

- Steak Tartare · Barbara D'Amato 
- The Theft of the Sandwich Board [Nick Velvet] · Edward D. Hoch 
- 8-3-oh · Nick Danger 
- Chicken Catch a Tory · Tamar Myers 
- A Passion for the Cook · Elizabeth Daniels Squire 
- Just One Bite Won't Kill You · Valerie Wolzien 
- Dead and Berried · Claudia Bishop 
- Chocolate Moose · Bill & Judy Cride 
- The Fixer · Camilla T. Crespi 
- Even Butterflies Can Sting · Mike Resnick 
- George Washington Crashed Here · Jean Hager 
- The Boxing Day Bother · Patricia Guiver 
- Plant Engineering · Nancy Kress 
- The Bagel Murders · David A. Kaufelt 
- Death Before Compline · Sharan Newman 
- Cold Turkey · Diane Mott Davidson


----------



## etiz

If you like Christine Feehan's "Dark" series, this is a true bargain at $1.60. My own comment: this book probably won't make a lot of sense unless you've read several books in her Dark series, since it is a "reunion" book.

Dark Celebration: A Carpathian Reunion
Author: Christine Feehan
Digital List Price: $7.99
Kindle Edition Price: $1.60


----------



## Chad Winters

That's one Kindle book thing I just can't understand. I would make the early books in a series bargain priced to get readers hooked into finishing the series. Instead the newer ones are frequently cheaper than the older ones and even more frequently they only have #3 or #5 of a series available.


----------



## LibraryGirl

$3.83  $3.71  $3.84


----------



## chynared21

*Here's a bargain that I found and stuck in the "bought" thread...

 80 cents *


----------



## chobitz

$4.59 and a great book!


----------



## ScrappingForever

You guys are killing me! I just bought The Thirteenth Tale (have had the sample for a while but haven't read it yet), The Demon Inside and Dark Celebration.


----------



## Gables Girl

Have I mentioned I hate this thread.   It keeps finding new books for me to spend money on.  Three more today for my growing Kindle list, it's not liek I have life except for reading any way.


----------



## drenee

GG, I wasn't going to say it, but since you did, I hate it too...and the what are you reading thread, and the books recommended by our members thread...and the January '09 thread...I had to go get another gift certificate this afternoon.


----------



## Gables Girl

drenee said:


> GG, I wasn't going to say it, but since you did, I hate it too...and the what are you reading thread, and the books recommended by our members thread...and the January '09 thread...I had to go get another gift certificate this afternoon.


Add those to my list too, I'll be out of gift certificates by next week and that is all I got for Christmas from everyone.


----------



## drenee

Found this one today. 2.16


----------



## Gables Girl

drenee said:


> Found this one today. 2.16


Dodged one here, I've already read it as a DTB.


----------



## Xia

CS said:


> *Death Dines at 8:30
> Editors: Nick DiChario and Claudia Bishop*
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* 1.74
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* *Royalties from each sale of this book apparently go to Second Harvest*, *a hunger relief organization. * That's noted on both the Amazon.com listing and in the introduction of the text itself, so I assume it applies to the Kindle version as well.


EXCELLENT post, CS!! I snagged this one mighty quick - and the fact that the proceeds go to one of the finest charities in the land just made it even easier to do so! Thanks a bunch, CS!

-X-


----------



## Xia

Please take note that *this is NOT for everyone* (I haven't read it, nor purchased/sampled it - this book post is not a recommendation - but rather an FYI). The following is an excerpt from one of the customer reviews which should sum up why it is not for everyone:

" [&#8230;] *Warning #1*: This is a challenging, highly rewarding read, *gratuitously violent, explicitly sexual, viciously profane * [&#8230;]"

It is advertised as "four books in one" for *$3.19 * however - so if it's your cuppa, you'll get more bang for your buck!

So, consider yourself warned! (Or intrigued ?  )


----------



## Seamonkey

I stumbled across this book today and for only
$.26..

The Great Impersonation









_edited to add Kboards link. downloaded it, thanks! Betsy_


----------



## Scathach

Stumbled upon this one this morning (sorry if it already got posted). I think I will give it a try for $1.00!


*The Way of Shadows 
*by Brent Weeks 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (28 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$1.00*


----------



## etiz

Here's a Dorothy Garlock book for $1.00:

River Rising
Digital List Price: $4.99 
Kindle Price: $1.00
There are also quite a few of her other books for $3.99.


----------



## drenee

3.99...totally worth it. Great book.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

drenee said:


> 3.99...totally worth it. Great book.


Have to agree with you drenee, a great book!


----------



## Wells83

$2.57



$4.14


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Scathach said:


> Found a few more lol
> 
> One of my favorite epic fantasy series, I couldn't rave about it enough. Cool thing is this kindle version is 2 books in one
> 
> 
> *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings
> *by George R.R. Martin
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (1,521 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$3.99 *


One of my fav series. The 5th book is supposed to come out this year I believe. I'm just sad that the 3rd and 4th books in the series are over $6 each.  I'm watching the price to see if they drop because I want to re-read them before the 5th comes out. There are a lot of characters to keep track of, but I love how each chapter is told from the POV of one of them. I love Arya.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Scathach said:


> Found a few more lol
> 
> One of my favorite epic fantasy series, I couldn't rave about it enough. Cool thing is this kindle version is 2 books in one
> 
> 
> *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings
> *by George R.R. Martin
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (1,521 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$3.99 *


One of my fav series. The 5th book is supposed to come out this year I believe. I'm just sad that the 3rd and 4th books in the series are over $6 each.  I'm watching the price to see if they drop because I want to re-read them before the 5th comes out. There are a lot of characters to keep track of, but I love how each chapter is told from the POV of one of them. I love Arya.


----------



## ljloula

Scathach said:


> Stumbled upon this one this morning (sorry if it already got posted). I think I will give it a try for $1.00!
> 
> 
> *The Way of Shadows
> *by Brent Weeks
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (28 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$1.00*


Me too ~ synopsis looks like something I'd enjoy. I still have GC $ left!


----------



## Panjo

What a great thread! I've already bought several, and got samples of many others. Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ljloula said:


> Me too ~ synopsis looks like something I'd enjoy. I still have GC $ left!


I am getting it too. I have *never* read fantasy but the reviews on Amazon sound so good. I had never read much sci fi and was enthralled with the Distant Cousin Triology.

Thanks for the great find!
linda


----------



## Panjo

This short story has inspired a movie and is an enjoyable quick read. It's $.80 on Amazon, but free on other websites (I forget which one has the Library with all the classic authors for free...) and it's kind of fun to read before seeing the movie.


----------



## Gables Girl

Panjo said:


> This short story has inspired a movie and is an enjoyable quick read. It's $.80 on Amazon, but free on other websites (I forget which one has the Library with all the classic authors for free...) and it's kind of fun to read before seeing the movie.


Makes you want to go Huh after you see the movie. The title and central idea were all that is left of the story.


----------



## Lotus

Currently $3.39


----------



## Susan M

Life of Pi - $4.08



A really good story.

There is a deluxe illustrated version coming out in Kindle soon. I downloaded a sample of the deluxe version last week, but it is gone now. The sample has a couple of illustrations. They came out okay - but not spectacular.


----------



## CS

*The Willow Files, Volume 1
Author: Yvonne Navarro*



*NOTE: I am not a fan of the formatting. It appears to be a PDF lazily converted to Kindle format, with the poor paragraph breaks that usually come along with those. Try a sample before you buy. Still, I thought I'd include this for any diehard Buffy fans we may have on the board because the price is certainly right...*

*Price:* 91 cents

*Description:* Buffy the Vampire Slayer's bookish, insecure Slayerette friend Willow -- who uses her computer prowess to hack into electronic government files and research obscure rituals on the Web -- has a crush on Xander, and a fling with a deadly demon she met over the Internet! Willow is just the girl to prove that love really is blind... and a little scary.

*Review Excerpt:* Very cool novelization of three BTVS episodes-- "I Robot,You Jane", "Phases",and "Dead Man's Party". This character's going from wallflower to confident hacker-slash-spellcaster is shown, and we get a chance to share Willow's POV on events. Very well written,and I love the "file" format used here. Something a little different.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the George R.R. Martin series (Bargain book: A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings) is in production with HBO. They're just working on the pilot now, the series hasn't been picked up yet.


----------



## SongbirdVB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am getting it too. I have *never* read fantasy but the reviews on Amazon sound so good. I had never read much sci fi and was enthralled with the Distant Cousin Triology.
> 
> Thanks for the great find!
> linda


Me three! Y'all probably didn't need to know that, but I needed to post to this thread! 

I had wondered what happened to the Bargain books thread... somehow missed that there was a new one. One a month is a great idea, keeps the thread from getting too long and keeps people from being too depressed over the previous bargains that have gone back up in price.


----------



## paisley

Wells83 said:


> $2.57


I picked this one up--2/3 of the way through, and I'm liking it so far. It's different from most books I've read lately: more drama, fewer vampires. 

I will say that I am so glad to be reading this on my Kindle, due to the built-in dictionary. I consider myself to have a decent, perhaps above-average vocabulary, but this book is peppered with words to impress. Sometimes when an author constantly uses highbrow words, it can come off as ostentatious, but they are properly used here. The author probably did well on the verbal portion of the SAT.


----------



## paisley

I've been meaning to read the popular Shopaholic series, but just never got around to it. This one is book 3 in the series.

 $2.47


----------



## Scathach

Found a zombie novel today for under 5 bucks, got some decent reviews so I thought I would give it a go (the DTB version has more reviews)



*As The World Dies - The First Days-A Zombie Trilogy* 
by Rhiannon Frater 
4 1/2 out of 5 stars (5 customer reviews)
Kindle Price: *$4.79*


----------



## chobitz

Another zombie book at $2.79!


----------



## chobitz

A bargain King book!
Its not a horror book but his only murder mystery book. I read it in the DTB version and loved it. A steal of a King book at 3.99!


----------



## chobitz

Book 1 of James Patterson's YA series Maximum Ride and its only 3.29!



Book 3 in the series is only 2.00! Sadly book 2 is 6.39 and book 4 is 9.99


----------



## CS

chobitz said:


> Another zombie book at $2.79!


Just a note you all might want to be aware of from the Amazon.com listing:

"*This is a draft edition of The Hole.* It's a collected version of the popular serialized first draft of the novel that ran on the web from April 2007 to August 2008 at www.aaronrosspowell.com. *It's intended as a way for the author to get feedback from readers that he can then incorporate into the revised, final edition. This means you can expect to find some errors in the text.* You're encouraged to post any comments you have or problems you come across in the Customer Discussions area at the bottom of this page."

No thanks. I'd rather not pay out of pocket because some author wants to experiment on my dime. If he's putting a work-in-progress out there, it should either be free or he should save it until it's final and ready for public consumption.

*EDIT:* Just to clarify, there's a major difference between Mike correcting a few minor errors for In Her Name (which I have no problem with) and what this guy is doing. I'm glad he's at least being upfront about it though, so I can't begrudge him that much. Consumers are given all of the info and can make their own decisions. I'm just choosing not to bother with this experiment. 

BTW, Chobitz, none of this is directed at you. We all appreciate you taking the time to find and post this. I'm just giving my opinion on the author's experiment.


----------



## chobitz

A great book! 3.80!
Sorry about the other book..yeah don't buy a draft I agree!


----------



## chobitz

Ok this one I suggest getting a sample of because of the way its written. Some of the chapters start out as comic book pages because the father is a comic book creator. Because of that the comic book pages DO NOT use the increase font ability of the kindle. So if you need a bigger font size I would say pass on it or get the DTB because it IS a good book and a deal at 3.39.


----------



## Wells83

$3.18


----------



## Chad Winters

CS said:


> *The Willow Files, Volume 1
> Author: Yvonne Navarro*
> 
> 
> 
> *Price:* 91 cents


I can't believe I just bought a Buffy book!! Darned $.91 click reflex


----------



## Lizzy

Scathach said:


> Found a zombie novel today for under 5 bucks, got some decent reviews so I thought I would give it a go (the DTB version has more reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> *As The World Dies - The First Days-A Zombie Trilogy*
> by Rhiannon Frater
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (5 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$4.79*


Thanks! I got it. With all the loving vampire books out now im sure glad they havent turned all the zombies into lovers yet.


----------



## Boston

chobitz said:


> Ok this one I suggest getting a sample of because of the way its written. Some of the chapters start out as comic book pages because the father is a comic book creator. Because of that the comic book pages DO NOT use the increase font ability of the kindle. So if you need a bigger font size I would say pass on it or get the DTB because it IS a good book and a deal at 3.39.


For what its worth (probably nothing, lol), I love Jodi Picoult but this wasn't my cup of tea at all (maybe because I'm wasn't into reading comic book pages so I missed some parallel going on there).


----------



## ABC

Thanks to everyone who posts these bargains.  I am going to have to quit my job to find enough time to read them all though!  

I have been wanting the read the Jodi Picoult book so now I have no reason not to.


----------



## meljackson

Here is one I just found for 1.00.



Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Hotel by Arthur Hailey 1.81



Melissa


----------



## koland

CS said:


> "*This is a draft edition of The Hole.* It's a collected version of the popular serialized first draft of the novel that ran on the web from April 2007 to August 2008 at www.aaronrosspowell.com. *It's intended as a way for the author to get feedback from readers that he can then incorporate into the revised, final edition. This means you can expect to find some errors in the text.* You're encouraged to post any comments you have or problems you come across in the Customer Discussions area at the bottom of this page."


Couldn't get a publisher and wants customers to pay for the book, then do the copy editing/proof reading for him? I doubt it will catch on (if only because many readers make poor proofreaders, let alone editors), but the publishers would sure like to adopt this scheme, if it did.

Just think, they could eliminate all that pesky labor force, charge customers a pre-release price and let them do the work, then publish electronically and eliminate all the pesky print and delivery costs. Of course, they'll probably need a new contract with the authors, giving them an even smaller percentage, to make up for the lower costs they'll be charging. After all, they seem to think that a gross $$/publication is what they need, even when their costs drop and their actual profit remains the same or increases with electronic books, even at lower prices.


----------



## koland

ABC said:


> Thanks to everyone who posts these bargains. I am going to have to quit my job to find enough time to read them all though!


Or get a second job to pay for them all....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

koland said:


> Or get a second job to pay for them all....


Preferrably with Amazon...just in case they have an employee discount.


----------



## Snapcat

$2.88

 $3.71

 $4.00

 $3.95

 $3.60

 $3.79

 $4.59


----------



## Xia

Part of a series? But not the beginning part, unfortunately.

Seriously, what the Fig is wrong with amazon and her publishers, anyway?? Why with the (occasional) middle book(s) in a series being on Kindle, but not the first in the series?! Huh?!

Anyway, for those of you that read the previous book(s) by this author, I offer you this ...


*Pontoon*
by Garrison Keillor
*~ 4.5* out of 5 stars
*$4.07*


----------



## Seamonkey

Kindle Daily Post (on the Kindle Store page from your Kindle menu).

At present this information is on the third page dated Tuesday January 06, 2009 12:53pmPDT..

One Dollar Ebooks, Compliments of Orbit.

"Orbit has launched a promotion offering one eboook for sale each month through June at the introductoryu price of one dollar. This promotion has kicked off with The Way of Shadows by debut author Brent Weeks, to be followed by books from Karen Miller, Jaye Wells, Brian Ruckley, Marie Brennan, and science fiction great Iain M. Banks."



For the current $1.00 book.

woohoo! found the link maker thing!

Lynn


----------



## Scathach

I take a look at my amazon wishlist (I LOVE the universal wishlist!!!) pretty much every morning and noticed this one was down to 4 bucks so my finger had to move to the one-click button lol.



*The Terror: A Novel 
*by Dan Simmons 
4 out of 5 stars (233 customer reviews)
Kindle Price:	* $4.40*


----------



## Lizzy

Scathach said:


> I take a look at my amazon wishlist (I LOVE the universal wishlist!!!) pretty much every morning and noticed this one was down to 4 bucks so my finger had to move to the one-click button lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Terror: A Novel
> *by Dan Simmons
> 4 out of 5 stars (233 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price:	* $4.40*


I found this a long time ago and when i went to get it i found out i forgot to add it to my wish list and then i couldnt find it again. I just got it so i wanted to say

Thank You!!!


----------



## Scathach

Lizzy said:


> I found this a long time ago and when i went to get it i found out i forgot to add it to my wish list and then i couldnt find it again. I just got it so i wanted to say
> 
> Thank You!!!


Your welcome! Its suppose to be a pretty good read from what everyone tells me, I think I may skip right too it as soon as I get done what I am currently reading


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I couldn't find it when I did the search on Linkmaker but *The Notebook * by Nicholas Sparks is 3.99. I saw it on Amazons Movers and Shakers in the kindle store. It is a WW 11 love story. Sounds good, so I one clicked. 

Linda


----------



## chobitz

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I couldn't find it when I did the search on Linkmaker but *The Notebook * by Nicholas Sparks is 3.99. I saw it on Amazons Movers and Shakers in the kindle store. It is a WW 11 love story. Sounds good, so I one clicked.
> 
> Linda


Its the only Sparks book I liked!
Make sure to keep a box of tissues ready..the ending is a tear jerker. Heck the whole book is a tear jerker! Watch the movie too. Its really good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chobitz said:


> Its the only Sparks book I liked!
> Make sure to keep a box of tissues ready..the ending is a tear jerker. Heck the whole book is a tear jerker! Watch the movie too. Its really good.


Thanks Cobitz, doesn't take much for me to cry so I will get the tissues ready! I have read my first 2 books by him this month, The Rescue and Nights In Rodanthe. I loved them both so I couldn't pass this up! I love a bargain by a good author. 

Linda


----------



## Jen

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I couldn't find it when I did the search on Linkmaker but *The Notebook * by Nicholas Sparks is 3.99. I saw it on Amazons Movers and Shakers in the kindle store. It is a WW 11 love story. Sounds good, so I one clicked.
> 
> Linda


If you haven't seen the movie - do, it's wonderful. And I usually don't even like romances!


----------



## ScrappingForever

Oh yeah, this one will get you. I think Mike even teared up at this one!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ScrappingForever said:


> Oh yeah, this one will get you. I think Mike even teared up at this one!


I will read the book, then watch the movie.


----------



## MeganW

One of my favorite books, The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille, is $3.50 right now:



** Link-Maker can't find this book, so if you want to buy it through KindleBoards, you'll have to use the Amazon link at the top of the page. :S


----------



## LDB

MeganW said:


> One of my favorite books, The Gold Coast by Nelson DeMille, is $3.50 right now:
> 
> ** Link-Maker can't find this book, so if you want to buy it through KindleBoards, you'll have to use the Amazon link at the top of the page. :S


You have to use Linkmaker 1.0 on some of them, like this:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was reading another book and this one was referenced. I think I probably read it in college because I like Henry Fielding.

You can probably find it for free on Feedbooks or some other site, but I don't mind spending .99 if it helps Amazon pay for whispernet. It's all three volumes in one file.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> I was reading another book and this one was referenced. I think I probably read it in college because I like Henry Fielding.
> 
> You can probably find it for free on Feedbooks or some other site, but I don't mind spending .99 if it helps Amazon pay for whispernet. It's all three volumes in one file.


Not to mention Kindleboards gets a little bit!

BTW, I was looking for Nicholas Sparks Kindle books and found this bargain (not):



Product Description
The Author attended Humboldt State University and was thrown out twice.

He now lives somewhere in California with his wife and three children.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not to mention Kindleboards gets a little bit!


And every little bit helps.



> BTW, I was looking for Nicholas Sparks Kindle books and found this bargain (not):
> 
> 
> 
> Product Description
> The Author attended Humboldt State University and was thrown out twice.
> 
> He now lives somewhere in California with his wife and three children.
> 
> Betsy


Too strange. It's only two poems, right?


----------



## MeganW

LDB said:


> You have to use Linkmaker 1.0 on some of them, like this:


Thank you, LDB!! I was stumped.


----------



## Snapcat

$3.78

This is a good book, too bad I already bought it for my kindle when the price was higher.


----------



## LibraryGirl

Here's one of my favs. I've been watching the price for a while and it just dropped almost $5 to $1.67. WOOHOO!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LibraryGirl said:


> Here's one of my favs. I've been watching the price for a while and it just dropped almost $5 to $1.67. WOOHOO!


Thanks Librarygirl, have never ready any books by Preston and Child but the book sounds great. I love a bargain, $1.67. 

Linda


----------



## KimmyA

Librarygirl,

Thanks for letting us know about that book. My husband recommended it to me and I hadn't purchased it yet. I have it now though.


----------



## chynared21

LibraryGirl said:


> Here's one of my favs. I've been watching the price for a while and it just dropped almost $5 to $1.67. WOOHOO!


*I know that this is part of the Pendergast series...is it necessary to read them in order?*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

chynared21 said:


> *I know that this is part of the Pendergast series...is it necessary to read them in order?*


chynared go to Amazon and in the first or maybe second review I think it mentions that is wasn't a big deal that this book wasn't read in sequence. That is why I bought it.

Linda


----------



## chynared21

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> chynared go to Amazon and in the first or maybe second review I think it mentions that is wasn't a big deal that this book wasn't read in sequence. That is why I bought it.
> 
> Linda


*Thanks Linda...I didn't even read the reviews. I actually have the first book in DTV but I'd rather read it on Jinx *


----------



## ljloula

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> chynared go to Amazon and in the first or maybe second review I think it mentions that is wasn't a big deal that this book wasn't read in sequence. That is why I bought it.
> 
> Linda


Yeah, me too!


----------



## hackeynut

chynared21 said:


> *I know that this is part of the Pendergast series...is it necessary to read them in order?*


No, not really.

It is helpful to read the last four in order, but mostly they stand alone.


----------



## chynared21

hackeynut said:


> No, not really.
> 
> It is helpful to read the last four in order, but mostly they stand alone.


*Thanks...good to know *


----------



## chynared21

*Here's one for those who enjoy True Crime....and the movie Goodfellas.



a bargain at $3.99.*


----------



## Suzanne

chynared21 said:


> *I know that this is part of the Pendergast series...is it necessary to read them in order?*


Thanks! I picked this one up at that great price. Does anyone know the order of the books in this Pendergast series?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Suzanne said:


> Thanks! I picked this one up at that great price. Does anyone know the order of the books in this Pendergast series?


If you read the reviews it says this one doesn't have to be read in order, it stands on it's own. Stop Your Killing Me is a website Steve posted earlier this week to get mystery/suspense series order. I don't recall the exact name of the thread but it is here. I got the James Burke's series order from SYKM an and it works great.

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

series order relevance determination? 

Well I don't know how to post a link from a thread but this is the thread on page 2 of Bargain Books and the SYKM link is there. Hope this helps.

Linda


----------



## Suzanne

Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This book sounds very interesting to me and is a bargain at a little over $3. I found it in Amazons Movers and Shakers in Kindle Store.

Has anyone read it?

Linda


----------



## hackeynut

Suzanne said:


> Thanks! I picked this one up at that great price. Does anyone know the order of the books in this Pendergast series?


Hold On While I try and do it from memory 

The Relic
Reliquary
COC
Still Life with Crows
Brimstone
Dance of Death
Book of the Dead
Wheel of Darkness 
Cemetary Dance (Summer 2009)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We also list several sites that help with book order in the Book Lover's Links sticky post.

Betsy


----------



## ConnieK

Love, love, love the Pendergarst series.  I would read them in order to get the most enjoyment.


----------



## paisley

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This book sounds very interesting to me and is a bargain at a little over $3. I found it in Amazons Movers and Shakers in Kindle Store.
> 
> Has anyone read it?
> 
> Linda


I've read it...20 years ago, though. I don't remember much about The Stranger, other than having a list of authors I wanted to read and being able to check Camus off my list.

Check the description of this particular version carefully--from some of the recent reviews, it looks like it might be a commentary or study guide of sorts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

paisley said:


> I've read it...20 years ago, though. I don't remember much about The Stranger, other than having a list of authors I wanted to read and being able to check Camus off my list.
> 
> Check the description of this particular version carefully--from some of the recent reviews, it looks like it might be a commentary or study guide of sorts.


It's also old enough that you might be able to find it free on feedbooks.

From Wikipedia:

Albert Camus (French pronunciation: [albɛʁ kamy]) (7 November 1913 - 4 January 1960) was an Algeria-born French author, philosopher, and journalist who won the Nobel prize in 1957. He is often associated with existentialism, but Camus refused this label.[1] On the other hand, as he wrote in his essay The Rebel, his whole life was devoted to opposing the philosophy of nihilism while still delving deeply into individual freedom.

I read Camus in college, but I don't remember much about this one either.


----------



## Geemont

paisley said:


> I've read it...20 years ago, though. I don't remember much about The Stranger, other than having a list of authors I wanted to read and being able to check Camus off my list.


I first read the stranger as a University sophomore twenty plus years ago. Beyond the story, the philosophy behind the novel greatly influenced me, more so than any other book.

The kindle above version does look like the ciffnotes


----------



## koland

The Best Life Diet
by Bob Greene 
Digital List Price: $17.99
Print List Price: $15.00
Kindle Price: $3.39


Just be warned that he mentions his pay site a LOT (at $20/month) and has several other books out, one of which seems to be all recipes (it's 9.99). But this one was going for more last week when I first saw it (it is probably on sale in conjunction with Oprah's Best Life Week and Amazon's New Year/New You promotion).


----------



## Suzanne

hackeynut said:


> Hold On While I try and do it from memory
> 
> The Relic
> Reliquary
> COC
> Still Life with Crows
> Brimstone
> Dance of Death
> Book of the Dead
> Wheel of Darkness
> Cemetary Dance (Summer 2009)


Thank ye, thank ye! Man, yer memory is good! 

I looked on Amazon and the first two aren't available on Kindle. I clicked for them to be made available on Kindle. Since it is a stand-alone book, I'll just read it. But if the others were available on Kindle, I'd have read them first.


----------



## bkworm8it

LibraryGirl said:


> Here's one of my favs. I've been watching the price for a while and it just dropped almost $5 to $1.67. WOOHOO!


Wonderful, I've already read the first 2 in DTV so I'm ready for book 3 

thanks

Theresam


----------



## Seamonkey

Here's a classic for $0.99

Crime and Punishment for 99 cents


----------



## Xia

koland said:


> The Best Life Diet
> by Bob Greene
> Digital List Price: $17.99
> Print List Price: $15.00
> Kindle Price: $3.39
> 
> 
> Just be warned that he mentions his pay site a LOT (at $20/month) and has several other books out, one of which seems to be all recipes (it's 9.99). But this one was going for more last week when I first saw it (it is probably on sale in conjunction with Oprah's Best Life Week and Amazon's New Year/New You promotion).


FYI, folks - This book is currently *$9.00*, not $3.39 anymore.

-X-


----------



## Xia

Scathach said:


> I take a look at my amazon wishlist (I LOVE the universal wishlist!!!) pretty much every morning and noticed this one was down to 4 bucks so my finger had to move to the one-click button lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Terror: A Novel
> *by Dan Simmons
> 4 out of 5 stars (233 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price:	* $4.40*


Hi, Scathach,
Dan Simmons is one of my very favorite authors of all time! Although, I cannot handle his horror books at all - he writes them way too well and leaves me with permanent mental images (I'm a wuss!). He's a great writer and I really hope you enjoy the book!

-X-


----------



## paisley

Scathach said:


> Found a zombie novel today for under 5 bucks, got some decent reviews so I thought I would give it a go (the DTB version has more reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> *As The World Dies - The First Days-A Zombie Trilogy*
> by Rhiannon Frater
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (5 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$4.79*


TFS I picked this up a few days ago, and I am riveted. I was expecting a halfway decent story, but I'm completely engrossed in the characters. Now, this book isn't for everyone. Obviously, if you're not into zombies and some gore, you'll know it ahead of time. And I should point out there is some cursing, although who wouldn't curse in a zombie apocalypse?  But I'm dreading the end of the book, and I hope the writer hurries up with the next installment.


----------



## Anne

paisley said:


> TFS I picked this up a few days ago, and I am riveted. I was expecting a halfway decent story, but I'm completely engrossed in the characters. Now, this book isn't for everyone. Obviously, if you're not into zombies and some gore, you'll know it ahead of time. And I should point out there is some cursing, although who wouldn't curse in a zombie apocalypse?  But I'm dreading the end of the book, and I hope the writer hurries up with the next installment.


This book sounds good. I just got the sample.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Seamonkey said:


> Here's a classic for $0.99
> 
> Crime and Punishment for 99 cents


This one is available for free from feedbooks.com - I picked it up months ago over there


----------



## LDB

I guess I'm weird but I'd rather pay 99 cents for whispernet delivery and the forum get a small credit than try to get it free somewhere and deal with figuring out how to get it into my Kindle. Now, if it was $9.99 or free that would probably be different but for just a buck or two I figure it helps the forum some.


----------



## Anne

LDB said:


> I guess I'm weird but I'd rather pay 99 cents for whispernet delivery and the forum get a small credit than try to get it free somewhere and deal with figuring out how to get it into my Kindle. Now, if it was $9.99 or free that would probably be different but for just a buck or two I figure it helps the forum some.


I agree for 99 cents I rather use whispnet delivery and the forumn will get a small credit.


----------



## Lizzy

LDB said:


> I guess I'm weird but I'd rather pay 99 cents for whispernet delivery and the forum get a small credit than try to get it free somewhere and deal with figuring out how to get it into my Kindle. Now, if it was $9.99 or free that would probably be different but for just a buck or two I figure it helps the forum some.


Im just trying to help if you want to try it, but just click on this link, save it then email it to your kindle and you can order all your free books right from your kindle and whispernet. Its a guide that lists all their books by title or author.

http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide

Then if you want to keep it updated just save the url and download it again every now and then.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This book is 1 of 6 in the Harry Bosch series for 3.99. I have never read a Michael Connelly book and I look forward to this one.

I am currently reading my first James Burke book Crusader's Crossin which Detective Robicheaux the main character was reading the above book.

I am loving reaing all these new authors and series since having my Kindle!

Linda


----------



## LDB

This is the first 3 Harry Bosch novels in one. It's not a "bargain book" in absolute dollar terms but if you factor in getting 3 full novels that makes it a bargain at $3.33 each.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This book is 1 of 6 in the Harry Bosch series for 3.99. I have never read a Michael Connelly book and I look forward to this one.
> 
> I am currently reading my first James Burke book Crusader's Crossin which Detective Robicheaux the main character was reading the above book.
> 
> I am loving reaing all these new authors and series since having my Kindle!
> 
> Linda


I got hooked on the Harry Bosch series reading ebooks on my Palm and am glad there are some bargain Connellys for Kindle. Love, love, love James Lee Burke. The Tin Roof Blowdown: A Dave Robicheaux Novel takes during and after Katrina and gives quite a view of New Orleans... (not a big bargain at $6.39). I'm going to have to get Crudader's Cross, love that kind of culteral cross-reference.)

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Lizzy said:


> Im just trying to help if you want to try it, but just click on this link, save it then email it to your kindle and you can order all your free books right from your kindle and whispernet. Its a guide that lists all their books by title or author.
> 
> http://www.feedbooks.com/kindleguide
> 
> Then if you want to keep it updated just save the url and download it again every now and then.


Once you email to your kindle how do you find it?


----------



## PraiseGod13

LDB said:


> I guess I'm weird but I'd rather pay 99 cents for whispernet delivery and the forum get a small credit than try to get it free somewhere and deal with figuring out how to get it into my Kindle. Now, if it was $9.99 or free that would probably be different but for just a buck or two I figure it helps the forum some.


Sure.... that's a good idea too! In fact, I just ordered a DTB from Amazon for a birthday gift for my SIL and went to Amazon through KBs (instead of going directly to Amazon) so that KBs gets a credit. I guess I have such a limited budget for my books, that I would rather get the ones I can for free from feedbooks or manybooks and that leaves me more $$ to buy Amazon books through KBs for books I can't get for free. Getting them from those free book sites is so simple - and they're all set up for your Kindle so I get all of the free ones I want and save my $$ for buying books. Totally a personal choice.....


----------



## Suzanne

Anne said:


> Once you email to your kindle how do you find it?


First, thanks so much Lizzy for that tip about Feedbooks!

I did it and emailed it to my Kindle. It shows up as a book. You open it like a book and then go to the Table of Contents and you'll find your way around from there.

When you pick a book, you put the little silver square up by that book and click and you'll be able to navigate from there I'm sure to have them send it to you.


----------



## MaureenH

presently $1.00


----------



## Scathach

Scathach said:


> Found a zombie novel today for under 5 bucks, got some decent reviews so I thought I would give it a go (the DTB version has more reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> *As The World Dies - The First Days-A Zombie Trilogy*
> by Rhiannon Frater
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (5 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$4.79*





paisley said:


> TFS I picked this up a few days ago, and I am riveted. I was expecting a halfway decent story, but I'm completely engrossed in the characters. Now, this book isn't for everyone. Obviously, if you're not into zombies and some gore, you'll know it ahead of time. And I should point out there is some cursing, although who wouldn't curse in a zombie apocalypse?  But I'm dreading the end of the book, and I hope the writer hurries up with the next installment.


Thanks for the info... I am thinking of reading this next instead of Contagious. And yeah if the zombie horde was headed my way I am sure more then one choice obscenity would shoot out of my mouth too LOL.


----------



## Lizzy

Suzanne said:


> First, thanks so much Lizzy for that tip about Feedbooks!
> 
> I did it and emailed it to my Kindle. It shows up as a book. You open it like a book and then go to the Table of Contents and you'll find your way around from there.
> 
> When you pick a book, you put the little silver square up by that book and click and you'll be able to navigate from there I'm sure to have them send it to you.


Yeah. When you find the book you want there is a download option. Just be sure to turn whispernet on first. Once you've done it once youll see how easy it is the next time.


----------



## KCFoggin

You guys have just got to stop this.  Do you have any idea how many books I ordered since this thread started and we're not even into the middle of January?  Argggggh!    

Just kidding.  Keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## Lizzy

Scathach said:


> Thanks for the info... I am thinking of reading this next instead of Contagious. And yeah if the zombie horde was headed my way I am sure more then one choice obscenity would shoot out of my mouth too LOL.


Good plan although i did read Contagious and it was very good. I got As The World Dies the other day and since i just finished Isolation Ward i think i'll start ATWD tonight or maybe right now!


----------



## Anne

Suzanne said:


> First, thanks so much Lizzy for that tip about Feedbooks!
> 
> I did it and emailed it to my Kindle. It shows up as a book. You open it like a book and then go to the Table of Contents and you'll find your way around from there.
> 
> When you pick a book, you put the little silver square up by that book and click and you'll be able to navigate from there I'm sure to have them send it to you.


Thanks I just found it.


----------



## Anne

Lizzy said:


> Yeah. When you find the book you want there is a download option. Just be sure to turn whispernet on first. Once you've done it once youll see how easy it is the next time.


Thanks Lizzy I just downloaded Gone with the Wind. It was so much easier then I thought it would be.


----------



## MAGreen

Boy, I think I need to get me an Amazon Card...my husband is going to kill me when he sees how many books I just ordered thanks to this thread!


----------



## Xia

_*Riding the Bullet*_
Author: Stephen King
Price: *$2.00*

Note: This is a short story, not a full length novel.


----------



## auntmarge

chobitz said:


> That's great! I've joined a Pulitzer fiction challenge at LibraryThing and I'll give it a try.
> 
> Margaret


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

MAGreen said:


> Boy, I think I need to get me an Amazon Card...my husband is going to kill me when he sees how many books I just ordered thanks to this thread!


This is one of my *favorite* threads by far. We haven't reached the 15th yet and I only have a little over a $1 left in my Jan. book budget.  I didn't pay $9.99 for any of my books, they were all bargain books. 

Linda


----------



## Jeff

May I hijack this thread for a moment to ask a question please? 

I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


----------



## Anne

paisley said:


> TFS I picked this up a few days ago, and I am riveted. I was expecting a halfway decent story, but I'm completely engrossed in the characters. Now, this book isn't for everyone. Obviously, if you're not into zombies and some gore, you'll know it ahead of time. And I should point out there is some cursing, although who wouldn't curse in a zombie apocalypse?  But I'm dreading the end of the book, and I hope the writer hurries up with the next installment.


Thanks I just tried the sample and liked it. I decided to buy the book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> May I hijack this thread for a moment to ask a question please?
> 
> I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


Not at all. I've gotten some great low priced books for less than 99 cents.

I think the question is are you interested in sales or money. Look at the buying habits of Kindleboard members. We all go for the bargain priced books. I'm sure that's an indication of most Kindlers habits. You can still be a bargain priced author at $1.99 or even $2.99 if you feel the higher price gives you more credibility.


----------



## LibraryGirl

$1.00 good reviews on it! 174 averaging 4 stars


----------



## Lizzy

Jeff said:


> May I hijack this thread for a moment to ask a question please?
> 
> I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


No. Ive gotten some really great low priced books but the thing is you need to make something for all your hard work. If your doing a series or at least two books you can lower the price of the first one to hook people. Alot of authors do that. Another thing is like Al Past's Distant Cousin books. There all priced at 4.00 which made it easier for me to buy all three at once, but after reading the first one he could have made the next two higher and i would have bought them anyway cause they were so good. Im sure not to many people will agree with me cause everybody wants to buy bargain books but once people know how good of an author you are people expect to pay normal prices for books.


----------



## Mikuto

Jeff said:


> May I hijack this thread for a moment to ask a question please?
> 
> I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


If a book is priced for .99 cents, with no reviews, and with nothing else by the author, I might think that, but I would still send a sample just in case. Then again I'm the sort of person that used to buy .25 cent used books at the library, those certainly weren't low priced junk!


----------



## Anne

Scathach said:


> Found a zombie novel today for under 5 bucks, got some decent reviews so I thought I would give it a go (the DTB version has more reviews)
> 
> 
> 
> *As The World Dies - The First Days-A Zombie Trilogy*
> by Rhiannon Frater
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (5 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$4.79*


I just started reading this book. So far I am enjoying it. I want to keep reading but I need to put it down soon and get some school work done.


----------



## Lizzy

Anne said:


> I just started reading this book. So far I am enjoying it. I want to keep reading but I need to put it down soon and get some school work done.


I know. I started it last night and got up to Chapter 8. This is a great book!

Thanks LibraryGirl for Void Moon!


----------



## Anne

Lizzy said:


> I know. I started it last night and got up to Chapter 8. This is a great book!
> 
> Thanks LibraryGirl for Void Moon!


It is a great book. I know I going to hate when I finish the book. I hope the second book comes out soon. It may be a good thing that I have school work to do. That way I will not finish the book right away. I going to read a few more pages then get into the shower.


----------



## LDB

Jeff said:


> I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


I don't associate price with quality. If a book is under a dollar and the synopsis looks interesting I will most likely buy it and not think about it. Over a dollar and I'll probably get a sample first and hope it has enough actual material to determine if I want it or not. Over five dollars and I generally make a note of it and give it some time to determine if I truly want it or would rather have 2-4 or 5 others at lesser amounts.


----------



## Gables Girl

Jeff said:


> May I hijack this thread for a moment to ask a question please?
> 
> I was advised to raise the prices of my Kindle books to disassociate them with low priced junk. If a book is priced very low, 99 cents for example, do you assume it is junk?


I don't figure low price equals junk, if something is under $4 then I'll buy it off the description if it seems interesting and the author is an unknown. If it's over $4 then I'll try a sample to see if it will be worth it. Ultimately if a book is something I want I'll pay the price, but until I have read an author I know they are a must have, I'll usually sample something before I buy it. For example I'll buy Stuart Woods, Nora Roberts, Tim Dorsey etc. with out even looking at a sample since I know I like their books. Most authors are the sample and see unless it's a continuing series.

Bottom line it has to be a must have author, be something I really want to read based on description or previous experience, or be low priced for me to buy. Any 2 out of the 3 and it's a one click.


----------



## Jeff

Thank you for your feedback everyone. I think I’ll leave the prices where they are.


----------



## Jesslyn

Lizzy said:


> No. Ive gotten some really great low priced books but the thing is you need to make something for all your hard work. If your doing a series or at least two books you can lower the price of the first one to hook people. Alot of authors do that. Another thing is like Al Past's Distant Cousin books. There all priced at 4.00 which made it easier for me to buy all three at once, but after reading the first one he could have made the next two higher and i would have bought them anyway cause they were so good. Im sure not to many people will agree with me cause everybody wants to buy bargain books but once people know how good of an author you are people expect to pay normal prices for books.


I would think that to all but the most casual (or broke) reader, price is not the main consideration when you run across a book that you really want to read--especially when the sample is good. As a Kindler that regularly buys from expectations based upon previous books but increasingly on samples--please just make the sample long enough to get a feel for the story and writing style. Also, you can ask for Amazon feedback on boards like this one. When I'm desperate, I buy based upon both good and critical reviews--I have found some really nice books and new authors that way.


----------



## Jeff

Jesslyn said:


> As a Kindler that regularly buys from expectations based upon previous books but increasingly on samples--please just make the sample long enough to get a feel for the story and writing style.


Amazon decides how long the sample will be; authors or publishers have no control whatsoever.



Jesslyn said:


> Also, you can ask for Amazon feedback on boards like this one. When I'm desperate, I buy based upon both good and critical reviews--I have found some really nice books and new authors that way.


My books were published on about the same day that Leslie began rallying people to meet here so there are very few reviews. That's why I'm concerned with price. I want more people to read my books so that they'll post reviews so that more people will read my books.


----------



## chynared21

Anne said:


> Thanks Lizzy I just downloaded Gone with the Wind. It was so much easier then I thought it would be.


*To update it...go to the cover and there is a tiny link to click on. As a "book" it'll show the last date you updated  Then delete the old one once you're done updating.*


----------



## Seamonkey

LibraryGirl said:


> $1.00 good reviews on it! 174 averaging 4 stars


I'm sorry I missed this at $1.00; it is up to $6.30 now 

The other day or week I happened across the Stephen Windwalker Complete User's Guide for free but before I got around to possting about it it was back up to $9.99! In the future I'll post immediately if I find a great deal, and I do try to hit this thread at least once a day, but this one was too quick.

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Seamonkey said:


> I'm sorry I missed this at $1.00; it is up to $6.30 now
> 
> The other day or week I happened across the Stephen Windwalker Complete User's Guide for free but before I got around to possting about it it was back up to $9.99! In the future I'll post immediately if I find a great deal, and I do try to hit this thread at least once a day, but this one was too quick.
> 
> Lynn


Ohhhhh I missed it too, got a sample and never got around to reading it. I'm sure it is worth a $1. 

Linda


----------



## traci

There is a collection of Heather Graham books available. It costs over $14 so it wouldn't normally be discussed here but that price is for four of her books making each one a little bit less than $4 a piece. 

Traci


----------



## drenee

Just a note:  the T is for Trespass book that was 2.58 a while back is now up to 6.39.  
Hope everyone got it that wanted it at the lower price.


----------



## Gables Girl

Not that it is a bargain, but the Julie Garwood new book* Fire and Ice* is now $9.99.


----------



## drenee

Found this just a minute ago. 0.00. Of course I immediately one-clicked and ordered.


----------



## Xia

_*PS I Love You: A Novel*_
Author: Cecelia Ahern
Price: *$3.96*
*~ 3.5* Stars (out of 5)

Editorial Reviews
*Amazon.com Review*
Cecelia Ahern's debut novel, PS, I Love You, follows the engaging, witty, and occasionally sappy reawakening of Holly, a young Irish widow who must put her life back together after she loses her husband Gerry to a brain tumor. Ahern, the twentysomething daughter of Ireland's prime minister, has discovered a clever and original twist to the Moving On After Death concept made famous by novelists and screenwriters alike--Gerry has left Holly a series of letters designed to help her face the year ahead and carry on with her life. As the novel takes readers through the seasons (and through Gerry's monthly directives), we watch as Holly finds a new job, takes a holiday to Spain with her girlfriends, and sorts through her beloved husband's belongings. Accompanying Holly throughout the healing process is a cast of friends and family members who add as much to the novel's success as Holly's own tale of survival. In fact, it is these supporting character's mini-dramas that make PS, I Love You more than just another superficial tearjerker with the obligatory episode at a karaoke bar. Ahern shows real talent for capturing the essence of an interaction between friends and foes alike; even if Holly's circle of friends does resemble the gang from Bridget Jones a bit too neatly to ignore (her best friend is even called Sharon). 
While her style can be at times repetitive and her delivery is occasionally amateurish, Ahern deserves credit for a spirited first effort. If PS, I Love You is any indication of this author's talent, readers have much to look forward to as Ahern matures as a novelist and a storyteller. _--Gisele Toueg _

*From Publishers Weekly*
Ahern, the mediagenic 22-year-old daughter of Ireland's prime minister, debuts with a sweet, sentimental tale of a young widow's trials and triumphs in the year after her husband's death. Soul mates Holly and Gerry married in their early 20s; when Gerry dies of brain cancer at 30, Holly is utterly bereft. But Gerry has a final gift: a series of letters, which Holly is to open on the first of each month from March to New Year's, and which will guide her on her journey from grief. Gerry correctly predicts that Holly will not have gone through his belongings by June, found a new job by September or considered falling in love again by December, but with his posthumous epistolary encouragement she does all those things. She also enters a karaoke contest, takes a beach vacation and dances at a holiday ball she'd always attended with Gerry. The months pass as close friends help prop Holly up; around her, a marriage falls apart, a couple gets engaged and a friend announces her pregnancy. Within her tight-knit family, Holly's youngest brother makes a revealing film of her birthday party, her elder brothers change places in her allegiance and her parents take in one stray grown child after another for stays short and long. Ahern's speed (she wrote the book in three months) and her youth do show-the wisdom in evidence owes much to Nicholas Sparks and Sophie Kinsella-and her prose is pedestrian. She boasts a natural storytelling talent, however, resulting in a compelling tale sparked by an unusual premise. 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## drenee

Xia said:


> _*PS I Love You: A Novel*_
> Author: Cecelia Ahern
> Price: *$3.96*
> *~ 3.5* Stars (out of 5)
> 
> [/i]


This is one of the best books I've read. I did not see the movie, so I have no comparison. In fact, I haven't talked to anyone who did see the movie. 
debbie


----------



## Xia

_*Beyond Black: A Novel*_
Author: Hilary Mantel
Price: *$2.71* (paperback is currently priced at $10.20 on amazon)
*~ 3.5* Stars (out of 5)

Editorial Reviews
*From Publishers Weekly*
Instead of celebrating the mystical side of "sensitives," the people who travel England's contemporary psychic "fayre" circuit, Mantel (A Change of Climate, etc.) concentrates on the potential banality of spiritualism in her latest novel, a no-nonsense exploration of the world of public and private clairvoyance. Colette is a down-on-her-luck event planner fresh from a divorce when she attends a two-day Psychic Extravaganza, her "introduction to the metaphorical side of life." There, Alison, a true clairvoyant, "reads" Colette, sees her need for a new life-as well as her potential-and hires her as a Girl Friday. As Colette's responsibilities grow, and the line between the professional and the personal blurs, Colette takes over Alison's marketing, builds her Web site, plans for a book and buys a house with her. Colette also serves as a sort of buffer between Alison and the multitude of spirits who beleaguer her. (Alison's spirit guide, Morris, "a little bouncing circus clown," proves especially troublesome.) Mantel's portraits of the two leading characters as well as those of the supporting cast-both on and off this mortal coil-are sharply drawn. This witty, matter-of-fact look at the psychic milieu reveals a supernatural world that can be as mundane as the world of carpet salesmen and shopkeepers. (May) 
_Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved._

*From The Washington Post*
Hilary Mantel's Beyond Black is an acquired taste, and I have acquired it. The novel is original and deeply dark, but as one interpretation of its title suggests, the author tries hard to push herself past the stark grimness of the world she describes and take the reader somewhere new and compelling.

The book explores the relationship between a genuine-article psychic named Alison and her assistant, Colette, as they travel through England, along with Alison's spirit guide, a lowlife figure from the past called Morris, who is forever sprawled in doorways and lounging on chairs, playing with his genitals or muttering. The obese, tormented Alison and the singularly repellent Morris are characters who (as you might expect) can be hard to take and (as you might not) still harder to turn away from. [&#8230;]


----------



## drenee

.99 cents for 15 books


----------



## Mikuto

drenee said:


> .99 cents for 15 books


Also available on most if not all of the free book sites. But if you want them all in one, this is probably worth the formatting (so long as it's good formatting!)


----------



## SongbirdVB

drenee said:


> This is one of the best books I've read. I did not see the movie, so I have no comparison. In fact, I haven't talked to anyone who did see the movie.
> debbie


I read the book and saw the movie. Both are fantastic, and both require scads of Kleenex.


----------



## geko29

Mikuto said:


> Also available on most if not all of the free book sites. But if you want them all in one, this is probably worth the formatting (so long as it's good formatting!)


According to the reviews, the formatting is TERRIBLE. Carriage return codes at the end of every line, and no table of contents, so good luck finding a book without reading them all in order.

Better to download all the free ones.


----------



## BrassMan

Lizzy said:


> No. Ive gotten some really great low priced books but the thing is you need to make something for all your hard work. If your doing a series or at least two books you can lower the price of the first one to hook people. Alot of authors do that. Another thing is like Al Past's Distant Cousin books. There all priced at 4.00 which made it easier for me to buy all three at once, but after reading the first one he could have made the next two higher and i would have bought them anyway cause they were so good. Im sure not to many people will agree with me cause everybody wants to buy bargain books but once people know how good of an author you are people expect to pay normal prices for books.


Hmmm...so when volume 4 comes out, maybe I should price it at $9.99?

Heheheh.


----------



## drenee

BrassMan said:


> Hmmm...so when volume 4 comes out, maybe I should price it at $9.99?
> 
> Heheheh.


Shhh...go back to writing and quit reading the boards...LOL.


----------



## LDB

I haven't read this but the synopsis looks interesting and for 80 cents well...



Oh, and there's a volume 2 also for 80 cents covering from 1914 to now.


----------



## Xia

_*Cthulhu Fhtagn, Baby! and Other Cosmic Insolence*_
Author: Will Ludwigsen
Price: *$4.00* (paperback is currently $8.50 on amazon)
*~4.5* Stars (out of 5)

Editorial Reviews
*Review*
Disturbing is the first word that comes to mind with Cthulhu Fhtagn, and I don't mean it in a bad way! Ludwigsen manages to create an anthology of short-short stories that stretch the imagination and at times, blow it entirely. It is a fantastic collection by a brilliantly twisted author. I also have to note that it is one of the best anthologies I've read. I highly recommend it to any enthusiast of the macabre. _--Bitten by Books_

I have never had more fun reading a collection of horror stories than I did with Cthulhu Fhtagn, Baby & Other Cosmic Insolence by Will Ludwigsen. Do not get me wrong, these stories are horror but Ludwigsen tackles each tale with a freshly amusing outlook that creates a body of work that shines with an originality that is hard to come by in the horror genre. With these thirteen original tales, Ludwigsen takes on the all too familiar staples of horror, like zombies, aliens and Cthulhu mythos, with an inventive viewpoint that shows his readers the lighter side of horror. _--Horror World, Joe Kroeger_

*Product Description*
Oscar Wilde wrote that "the real tragedies of life occur in such an inartistic manner that they hurt us by their entire lack of style." Not satisfied with that, Will Ludwigsen chooses instead to add humor and flair to the horrors that surround us. Why settle for the lesser of evils in your newspaper when you can read an entire book of stories about zombie-exploiting, plesiosaur-chopping, alien-dissecting, robotically-enhanced, lunatics instead? This premiere collection by Will Ludwigsen brings together thirteen of his best horror, mystery, and science fiction stories from magazines such as Weird Tales, Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine, and Cemetery Dance, plus three originals. Though the work of a single deranged author, these varied tales share a flippant disdain for common decency, courtesy, and sense. Witty and irreverent, they remind us that we have more hope than we think--if only because we have wit and irreverence.


----------



## Lizzy

BrassMan said:


> Hmmm...so when volume 4 comes out, maybe I should price it at $9.99?
> 
> Heheheh.


All i can say is Go For It!! Ive read your books and ive read 9.99 books and i have yet to find one of them that are better than yours. Just as long as you keep it to 3 figures including a decimal point i will buy.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Lizzy said:


> All i can say is Go For It!! Ive read your books and ive read 9.99 books and i have yet to find one of them that are better than yours. Just as long as you keep it to 3 figures including a decimal point i will buy.


Me too Al!

Linda


----------



## BrassMan

Aww, shucks. 

I can't do that to you guys. Yeah, it took me 20 years to come up with the first one, and a year and half each for the others, so...free?  I don't think so. But $9.99? No way.

I like 'em the way they are priced now, and you all don't seem to mind, so why change it? As long as folks like them, that's what I want.

You guys are great.


----------



## meljackson

I'm not sure if these really belong here or not but they are 5 in 1's so I thought I would go ahead. They are 9.99 each.





Melissa


----------



## meljackson

Oh and I just started Distant Cousin tonight, really like it so far! How do you pronounce Hleo?

Melissa


----------



## Suzanne

This one looks interesting and at 99 cents, my hubby bought it:



Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant (Kindle Edition)
by Ulysses S. Grant (Author), Mark Twain (Editor)

66 Reviews
5 star: 78% (52)
4 star: 16% (11)
3 star: 3% (2)
2 star: (0)
1 star: 1% (1)

See all 66 customer reviews...
4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (66 customer reviews)
Kindle Price:	$0.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet

*Editorial Reviews*
*Amazon.com Review*
Destitute and wracked by throat cancer, Ulysses S. Grant finished writing his Personal Memoirs shortly before his death in 1885. Today their clear prose stands as a model of autobiography. Civil War soldiers are often celebrated for the high literary quality of the letters they sent home from the front lines; Grant's own book is probably the best piece of writing produced by a participant in the War Between the States. Apart from Lincoln, no man deserves more credit for securing the Northern victory than Grant, and this chronicle of campaigns and battles tells how he did it. (The book also made a bundle of money for his family, which had been reeling from the failure of Grant's brokerage firm.) This is not an overview of the entire Civil War; as the North was beating the South on the third day of Gettysburg, for example, Grant was in Mississippi capturing Vicksburg. But it is a great piece of writing, one that can be appreciated even by readers with little interest in military history. --John J. Miller

*Review*
It is said the Ulysses S Grant was a failure in everything except marriage and war. This isn't quite true; he must also be accounted a considerable success as a writer, even though this success came so late in his life. As he was dying of throat cancer he faced the prospect of leaving his family destitute because of unwise investments (he always failed at business). He wrote his memoirs at the behest of a publisher, finishing them only days before he died, and the success ensured his family's future. And rightly so, for these memoirs are among the finest works of literature to have emerged from the American Civil war. Beautifully written, with lucid, clear prose that instantly brings great events to life, Grant tells a stirring story that takes us from his childhood to his experiences in the Mexican War, then garrison duty in California shortly before the gold rush, resignation from the army to pursue a variety of doomed busineess ventures (though unfailingly honest himself, he was never able to recognize graft or duplicity in others), and then the war. His account of his wartime experiences is reportage of a very high order, and because Grant was present at (and indeed largely responsible for) many of the most important Union victories of the war from Forts Henry and Donaldson to Shiloch, Vicksburg, Chattanooga and on to the surrender a Appomattox, we are treated to an intimate glimpse of turning points in the conflict. The memoirs end with the grand parade at the finale of the war; they don't take us on to Grant's unhappy time as president, though perhaps that is just as well. With an introduction by James M McPherson, one of the finest of contemporary Civil War historians, this is a book that deserves to be read by anyone with an interest in the people who make history. (Kirkus UK)


----------



## sherylb

traci said:


> There is a collection of Heather Graham books available. It costs over $14 so it wouldn't normally be discussed here but that price is for four of her books making each one a little bit less than $4 a piece.


I downloaded that very same bundle on 12/01/08 and paid only $9.99! Jacking around prices again.


----------



## LDB

Here's a few suspects and best of all each one is 99 cents.


----------



## Seamonkey

drenee said:


> .99 cents for 15 books


This one was reviewed as having horrible formatting, but there is another version for the same price that is said to be in Mobi format.. but then I found this one that has FIFTY works of that author for $1.20 and is mobi/kindle formatted. I d/l a sample and it looks good!



$1.20 
 $4.79 _Amazon says you save $1.20 over regular price. --Betsy_
Product Description

Indulge Yourself with the best classic literature on Your PDA. Navigate easily to any novel from Table of Contents or search for the words or phrases. Author's biography and stories in the trial version.

Features

Navigate from Table of Contents or search for words or phrases 
Make bookmarks, notes, highlights 
Searchable and interlinked. 
Access the e-book anytime, anywhere - at home, on the train, in the subway. 
Automatic synchronization between the handheld and the desktop PC. You could read half of the book on the handheld, then finish reading on the desktop. 
Table of Contents

List of Works by Genre
List of Works in Alphabetical Order 
List of Works in Chronological Order
L. Frank Baum Biography

Oz Works :: Non-Oz Works :: Short Stories :: Under Pseudonyms

Oz Works
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz (1900)
The Marvelous Land of Oz (1904)
The Woggle-Bug Book (1905) 
Ozma of Oz (1907) 
Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz (190 
The Road to Oz (1909) 
The Emerald City of Oz (1910) 
The Patchwork Girl of Oz (1913) 
Tik-Tok of Oz (1914) 
The Scarecrow of Oz (1915) 
Rinkitink in Oz (1916) 
The Lost Princess of Oz (1917) 
The Tin Woodman of Oz (191 
The Magic of Oz (1919) 
Glinda of Oz (1920)

Non-Oz Works
Mother Goose in Prose (1897)
The Magical Monarch of Mo (1900) 
American Fairy Tales (1901)
The Master Key: An Electric Fairy Tale (1901) 
The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus (1902)
The Enchanted Island of Yew (1903) 
The Sea Fairies (1911) 
Sky Island (1912)

Short Stories
The Box of Robbers
The Capture of Father Time 
The Dummy That Lived 
The Enchanted Types
The Girl Who Owned a Bear
The Glass Dog
A Kidnapped Santa Claus
The King of the Polar Bears 
The Laughing Hippopotamus 
The Magic Bon Bons 
The Mandarin and the Butterfly 
The Queen of Quok 
The Woggle-Bug Book: The Unique Adventures of the Woggle-Bug 
The Wonderful Pump

Under Pseudonyms As Edith Van Dyne: 
Aunt Jane's Nieces (1906)
Aunt Jane's Nieces Abroad (1906)
Aunt Jane's Nieces at Work (1906) 
Aunt Jane's Nieces at Millville (190 
Aunt Jane's Nieces in Society (1910) 
Aunt Jane's Nieces and Uncle John (1911)
Aunt Jane's Nieces on Vacation (1912) 
Aunt Jane's Nieces Out West (1914)
Aunt Jane's Nieces in the Red Cross (1915)
Mary Louise (1916)
Mary Louise in the Country (1916) 
Mary Louise Solves a Mystery (1917) 
Mary Louise and the Liberty Girls (191

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Product Details
Format: Kindle Edition 
File Size: 3280 KB


----------



## Xia

^^^  Hmm, I see the price as being $4.79, rather than $1.20?  I did download a sample, tho.

-X-


----------



## Marci

LDB said:


> Here's a few suspects and best of all each one is 99 cents.


Hey,

These look good!

Thanks for posting,

Marci


----------



## Marci

More WWI Fighter Pilot Books for cheap!

 *.99*  *$1.56 *  *.99*


----------



## BrassMan

meljackson said:


> Oh and I just started Distant Cousin tonight, really like it so far! How do you pronounce Hleo?
> 
> Melissa


You don't. You read it. Urf, urf.

OK, if you want to give it a shot: you just say "Leo," but while you make the "L," you add a puff of breath as if for an "H." It'll feel funny at first, but I swear, it's a consonant in a lot of modern languages, like Nahuatl, the language of the Aztecs (which is still spoken). It occurs in their word for chocolate, coyote, and the volcano, Popocatepetl, for instance (chocolatl, coyotl). It sounds like what it is: an "L" or sometimes a "T" (when it's voiceless) with a puff of air around the sides of the tongue. Linguists call it a "plosive." Popocatepetl, by the way, means "place where the eagle lands." Anglo-Saxon, or "Old English" had it too.

More than you wanted to know, I'm sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I was off the boards for a day or so and you folks have posted so many bargains you've cost me some real money! Good thing my Amazon reward came!

Here's one that was posted in another thread, by Sharyn:


sharyn said:


> I'm reading WHEN WOMEN WERE WARRIORS PART II by Catherine M. Wilson. Part I is selling for $0.99 on Amazon, and it was good enough to hook me into the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> Parts II and III are $7.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I do that right?
> 
> Sharyn


----------



## SongbirdVB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I was off the boards for a day or so and you folks have posted so many bargains you've cost me some real money! Good thing my Amazon reward came!
> 
> Here's one that was posted in another thread, by Sharyn:


Thanks for bringing that one over here, Betsy. Another one-click... I'm almost out of gift card!

I also picked up the "Still Casting Shadows" books, who could pass it up for .80 each?! The Ulysses S. Grant book is tempting me but I haven't clicked yet...


----------



## Anne

I just bought When Women Were Warriors Book I . I read a few pages of the sample and it looks good. After I read it  if it is as good as I think it will be I will buy the next one in the series.


----------



## LDB

A few from another section. Most under a dollar with the Hammett the expensive one at $4 but for a lot of stories. Note, the first two don't have pictures but are good books if the subject interests you. I have an original copy of the first one and just got these for my Kindle. Oh, and the two at the end are vol 1 and vol 2 not an accidental duplication.

The Radio Boys First Wireless

The Radio Boys Trailing a Voice or, Solving a Wireless Mystery


----------



## Suzanne

You guys are killing me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I did buy the L. Frank Baum, but I think that's the first book I've bought in a week.  

The book mentioned above about the WWI Fighter pilot is by James Normal Hall who wrote The Hurricane and the Bounty trilogy with Charles Nordhoff.  I like their style, so if the subject interests you, it should be good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I set a $40 book budget for myself every month, needless to say I am at $43 and it is only the 13th. I am cutting back on eating out in order to have $$$ for the last 2 weeks of Jan. A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do...and I love my books!

I will eat Ramen noodles everyday at lunch for book money!  

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Can anyone tell me when you receive you $30 after getting your Amazon Visa card?

Linda


----------



## BrassMan

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I set a $40 book budget for myself every month, needless to say I am at $43 and it is only the 13th. I am cutting back on eating out in order to have $$$ for the last 2 weeks of Jan. A girls gotta do what a girls gotta do...and I love my books!
> 
> I will eat Ramen noodles everyday at lunch for book money!
> 
> Linda


You guys are book junkies!

I think there's a 12 step program for that.

You can read about it in a book somewhere....

////Al


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Can anyone tell me when you receive you $30 after getting your Amazon Visa card?
> 
> Linda


The $30 should show as a credit on your first statement, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

gertiekindle said:


> The $30 should show as a credit on your first statement, if I remember correctly.


Good, that shoud be very soon!  

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

BrassMan said:


> You guys are book junkies!
> 
> I think there's a 12 step program for that.
> 
> You can read about it in a book somewhere....
> 
> ////Al


I'm a drop out of the 12 step program Al, just didn't work for this Kindleholic.


----------



## Chad Winters

Yes..I think I can call mine an actual addiction now.   I am adding about 5 books to my reading for every one that I get read. Normally, I would force myself to pace and wait a month or two until the backlog goes down.....but the prices keup going up. If I wait till next month to get the next in series book....it might be double the price!!


----------



## Gables Girl

Bookaholic/Kindle addict and proud of it!  I don't want a 12 step program, it just takes time from my reading.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I honestly can't remember if we've had this book before in the Bargain Books.... but just purchased it for 99 cents after I bought the Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant.


----------



## Suzanne

PraiseGod13 said:


> I honestly can't remember if we've had this book before in the Bargain Books.... but just purchased it for 99 cents after I bought the Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant.


Oh, that looks like one my hubby will like. Would you believe he read all of Shelby Foote's books on the Civil War! His books were excellent.

On those memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant, the editor is Mark Twain!


----------



## Chad Winters

Suzanne said:


> Oh, that looks like one my hubby will like. Would you believe he read all of Shelby Foote's books on the Civil War! His books were excellent.
> 
> On those memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant, the editor is Mark Twain!


  Damn!!  I have no willpower


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> Damn!!  I have no willpower


Well Chad you would not fit in here if you had will power!! ...and we probably wouldn't like you as well. 

Linda


----------



## Steph H

Willpower is for wimps....


----------



## SongbirdVB

Suzanne said:


> On those memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant, the editor is Mark Twain!


That did it, pushed me off the fence. Memoirs one-clicked. I am weak... weak I tells ya!


----------



## Suzanne




----------



## Gables Girl

I bought the Grant Memoirs, I'm very weak when it comes to .99 books.  In a sad parallel to modern times he lost all his money in a Ponzi scheme run by his  partner in an investment firm.  His family ended up making in excess of $450,000 off the memoirs which he finished 15 days before this death. Perhaps there would have been a third volume about his presidency if he hadn't died.  BTW Twain was not only the editor but also the publisher of the books.


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> I bought the Grant Memoirs, I'm very weak when it comes to .99 books. In a sad parallel to modern times he lost all his money in a Ponzi scheme run by his partner in an investment firm. His family ended up making in excess of $450,000 off the memoirs which he finished 15 days before this death. Perhaps there would have been a third volume about his presidency if he hadn't died. BTW Twain was not only the editor but also the publisher of the books.


Is it a Good Book?


----------



## Suzanne

Anne said:


> Is it a Good Book?


My hubby found the Grant memoirs last night in the bargain bin of the History section. It has many good reviews. We haven't read it yet though. When I posted this thread, I included the reviews that were on Amazon and they were very favorable. For 99 cents we thought it was worth a go.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SongbirdVB said:


> That did it, pushed me off the fence. Memoirs one-clicked. I am weak... weak I tells ya!


*Weak* is a must for being on KB! 

Linda


----------



## Anne

Suzanne said:


> My hubby found the Grant memoirs last night in the bargain bin of the History section. It has many good reviews. We haven't read it yet though. When I posted this thread, I included the reviews that were on Amazon and they were very favorable. For 99 cents we thought it was worth a go.


That is True if you like History the book is not a bad deal for 99 cents. I downloaded a sample of this book and the History of the Civil War.


----------



## Gables Girl

Anne said:


> Is it a Good Book?


If you like first person Civil War then yes.


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> If you like first person Civil War then yes.


Yes I do like books in the first person Thanks I am going to look at the sample and then decieded ford 99cents I cannot go wrong. Was the Grant book listed in this thread? If I do buy it I would like to click on it from here so the board get the . Never mind I just found it


----------



## Suzanne

Suzanne said:


> This one looks interesting and at 99 cents, my hubby bought it:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S. Grant (Kindle Edition)
> by Ulysses S. Grant (Author), Mark Twain (Editor)
> 
> 66 Reviews
> 5 star: 78% (52)
> 4 star: 16% (11)
> 3 star: 3% (2)
> 2 star: (0)
> 1 star: 1% (1)
> 
> See all 66 customer reviews...
> 4.7 out of 5 stars See all reviews (66 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price:	$0.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
> 
> *Editorial Reviews*
> *Amazon.com Review*
> Destitute and wracked by throat cancer, Ulysses S. Grant finished writing his Personal Memoirs shortly before his death in 1885. Today their clear prose stands as a model of autobiography. Civil War soldiers are often celebrated for the high literary quality of the letters they sent home from the front lines; Grant's own book is probably the best piece of writing produced by a participant in the War Between the States. Apart from Lincoln, no man deserves more credit for securing the Northern victory than Grant, and this chronicle of campaigns and battles tells how he did it. (The book also made a bundle of money for his family, which had been reeling from the failure of Grant's brokerage firm.) This is not an overview of the entire Civil War; as the North was beating the South on the third day of Gettysburg, for example, Grant was in Mississippi capturing Vicksburg. But it is a great piece of writing, one that can be appreciated even by readers with little interest in military history. --John J. Miller
> 
> *Review*
> It is said the Ulysses S Grant was a failure in everything except marriage and war. This isn't quite true; he must also be accounted a considerable success as a writer, even though this success came so late in his life. As he was dying of throat cancer he faced the prospect of leaving his family destitute because of unwise investments (he always failed at business). He wrote his memoirs at the behest of a publisher, finishing them only days before he died, and the success ensured his family's future. And rightly so, for these memoirs are among the finest works of literature to have emerged from the American Civil war. Beautifully written, with lucid, clear prose that instantly brings great events to life, Grant tells a stirring story that takes us from his childhood to his experiences in the Mexican War, then garrison duty in California shortly before the gold rush, resignation from the army to pursue a variety of doomed busineess ventures (though unfailingly honest himself, he was never able to recognize graft or duplicity in others), and then the war. His account of his wartime experiences is reportage of a very high order, and because Grant was present at (and indeed largely responsible for) many of the most important Union victories of the war from Forts Henry and Donaldson to Shiloch, Vicksburg, Chattanooga and on to the surrender a Appomattox, we are treated to an intimate glimpse of turning points in the conflict. The memoirs end with the grand parade at the finale of the war; they don't take us on to Grant's unhappy time as president, though perhaps that is just as well. With an introduction by James M McPherson, one of the finest of contemporary Civil War historians, this is a book that deserves to be read by anyone with an interest in the people who make history. (Kirkus UK)


Here is the link so the Board gets a few pennies.


----------



## Anne

Suzanne said:


> Here is the link so the Board gets a few pennies.


I am not sure how much the board gets for the 99cents  I fiqure it cannot hurt  Thanks for posting this again. I just ordered this book and The History of the Civil War.


----------



## Suzanne

Anne said:


> I am not sure how much the board gets for the 99cents  I fiqure it cannot hurt  Thanks for posting this again. I just ordered this book and The History of the Civil War.


I hear ya on that one, Anne! But even if it's 2 cents, that's better than nothing.


----------



## Anne

Suzanne said:


> I hear ya on that one, Anne! But even if it's 2 cents, that's better than nothing.


That is so True no matter what amount the board gets from the sale it helps


----------



## ScrappingForever

And all of those 2 cents add up!


----------



## Anne

ScrappingForever said:


> And all of those 2 cents add up!


That is true they do add up . We order a lot of 99cent books here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The following was in the Janet Evanovich thread for those of us suffering from Stephanie Plum withdrawal.



luvshihtzu said:


> Bluebell,
> 
> Your mother would really like the Deborah Knott/District Judge series by Margaret Maron. I think it is even better than any of the Janet Evanovich books.
> 
> luvshihtzu


Some of them are Kindleized at a good price. I'm showing two of them at $3.99. A couple of them are $9.99, but there are some in between, too.

 

Here's the list in series order.

Judge Deborah Knott
1. Bootlegger's Daughter (1992)
2. Southern Discomfort (1993)
3. Shooting At Loons (1994)
4. Up Jumps the Devil (1996)
5. Killer Market (1997)
6. Home Fires (199
7. Storm Track (2000)
8. Uncommon Clay (2001)
9. Slow Dollar (2002)
10. High Country Fall (2004)
11. Rituals of the Season (2005)
12. Winter's Child (2006)
13. Hard Row (2007)
14. Death's Half Acre (200
15. Sand Sharks (2009)


----------



## KindleGirl

Here's a book that looks really good....Night Kills by John Lutz! It's $3.99.....not dirt cheap, but very reasonable I believe. I think it's his newest book and is cheaper than the others. I haven't read any of his yet, but am looking forward to trying this one. (trying the link maker for the first time...hopefully it works!)


----------



## MeganW

Just found these while checking out my Wish List:

 -- $4.00, and  -- $3.49

They're usually $7.99-ish.


----------



## hackeynut

KindleGirl said:


> Here's a book that looks really good....Night Kills by John Lutz! It's $3.99.....not dirt cheap, but very reasonable I believe. I think it's his newest book and is cheaper than the others. I haven't read any of his yet, but am looking forward to trying this one. (trying the link maker for the first time...hopefully it works!)


I haven't read Night Kills either. I have read a few of Lutz's book and they are fairly entertaining, even if not up to the same quality of masters of the genre like Michael Connelly or Dennis Lehane. I will say his books tend to all feel the same, but I promise you will enjoy the book!


----------



## Gables Girl

Another cheap one for those of you that like the Civil War. At only .99 for the book I'll try it.


----------



## sharyn

All you Laurie R. King fans out there, LOCKED ROOMS is only $1.40 at Amazon right now!



Sharyn


----------



## chynared21

sharyn said:


> All you Laurie R. King fans out there, LOCKED ROOMS is only $1.40 at Amazon right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sharyn


*LOL, I paid $1.45 a few days ago...ah, not going to bother with a refund on the difference *


----------



## Chad Winters

sharyn said:


> All you Laurie R. King fans out there, LOCKED ROOMS is only $1.40 at Amazon right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sharyn


  AARGHH!! I can't believe I just bought the 8th book in a series just because it was 1.40 and sounded good.


----------



## geko29

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I paid $1.45 a few days ago...ah, not going to bother with a refund on the difference *


Good thing, because Amazon discontinued their post-sale price-matching policy in September.


----------



## sebat

geko29 said:


> Good thing, because Amazon discontinued their post-sale price-matching policy in September.


They won't price match, but you still have 7 days to return a book for any reason. You can then purchase it again.


----------



## CS

sharyn said:


> All you Laurie R. King fans out there, LOCKED ROOMS is only $1.40 at Amazon right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Sharyn


Do you need to be familiar with the other books in the series, or is it okay to jump in with #8?


----------



## chynared21

geko29 said:


> Good thing, because Amazon discontinued their post-sale price-matching policy in September.


*Supposedly on their Price Drop page you can...

PriceDrop
How to get your refund?

1. Go to Amazon's Returns and Refunds page
2. If necessary, login to your Amazon.com account
3. Select the E-Mail tab
4. Choose the relevant order
5. In Issue, select Refund Inquiry
6. In the details box, tell Amazon that the item's price has dropped within the last thirty days,
and that you would like to get a refund for the price difference.
7. Click Send e-mail

*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CS said:


> Do you need to be familiar with the other books in the series, or is it okay to jump in with #8?


Re: the Laurie King book. The set up is that the heroine is Sherlock Holmes' wife. . .he's much older than she, though still going strong well into the 20th century. She's not 'just' a wife but a real partner in his adventures. My recollection, though, is that he has but a bit part in this book. Mostly it's about her and her backstory and I think you'd enjoy it even without having read the earlier books. They do reference a case in the mideast but it doesn't impact this story. It has been a while since I read it though, so I could be somewhat misremembering.

Ann


----------



## sharyn

Chad Winters said:


> AARGHH!! I can't believe I just bought the 8th book in a series just because it was 1.40 and sounded good.


BUT...the entire series is AWESOME! You need to start from THE BEEKEEPER'S APPRENTICE and work your way through the whole bunch. Many hours of wonderful reading ahead of you!

Sharyn


----------



## Lizzy

Chad Winters said:


> AARGHH!! I can't believe I just bought the 8th book in a series just because it was 1.40 and sounded good.


You got the fever really bad. If you find a cure please let me know.


----------



## Anju 

Chad Winters said:


> AARGHH!! I can't believe I just bought the 8th book in a series just because it was 1.40 and sounded good.


You are not alone LOL LOL LOL I just did the same thing


----------



## Anju 

BrassMan said:


> You guys are book junkies!
> 
> I think there's a 12 step program for that.
> 
> You can read about it in a book somewhere....
> 
> ////Al


but is it available on the kindle?


----------



## Chad Winters

I'd buy it!!


----------



## Anne

Gables Girl said:


> Another cheap one for those of you that like the Civil War. At only .99 for the book I'll try it.


Thanks I am going to check this book out.


----------



## sebat

$1.99 $2.00  $1.00  $1.60 $1.00  $1.00 $1.70  $2.00  $1.99

Some Kids Books
 $1.00$1.00  Young Adult $1.84


----------



## HappyGuy

Just spotted this, $3.00:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chynared, can you cite the link for the Price Drop page?  I can't find it on Amazon and I also had heard that this policy had been discontinued last fall.  (Not to hijack the thread.)

You all have cost me way too much money this week with all these bargains!  Keep up the good work!

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

sebat said:


> $1.99 $2.00  $1.00  $1.60 $1.00  $1.00 $1.70  $2.00  $1.99
> 
> Some Kids Books
> $1.00$1.00  Young Adult $1.84


Wowza sebat, thanks for these! I just bought 4 of them, Happy Birthday to ME! LOL!  Luckily my DH is getting me a nice Amazon GC for my birthday, I'll be able to stock up!


----------



## geko29

chynared21 said:


> *Supposedly on their Price Drop page you can...
> 
> PriceDrop
> How to get your refund?
> 
> 1. Go to Amazon's Returns and Refunds page
> 2. If necessary, login to your Amazon.com account
> 3. Select the E-Mail tab
> 4. Choose the relevant order
> 5. In Issue, select Refund Inquiry
> 6. In the details box, tell Amazon that the item's price has dropped within the last thirty days,
> and that you would like to get a refund for the price difference.
> 7. Click Send e-mail
> 
> *


They should remove that then, because I attempted to get a refund for a DVD boxset that dropped from $135 to $90 10 days after purchase and they sent me a response to the effect of "I know you may have taken advantage of our price protection policy in the past, but we discontinued this policy in September 2008. If you'd like to return the item for a refund, you may do so at blah blah blah...."

But maybe they have removed it, because a google search for ("price drop" site:amazon.com) only comes up with customer discussions. Where did you find this page? Do you have a link?


----------



## hackeynut

sebat said:


> $1.99 $2.00  $1.00  $1.60 $1.00  $1.00 $1.70  $2.00  $1.99
> 
> Some Kids Books
> $1.00$1.00  Young Adult $1.84


OK, I have to say I really hated "The Stranger House" by Reginald Hill. To me it felt like 40 pages of story shoehorned into 500 pages of book. Anyone else read it?


----------



## SongbirdVB

hackeynut said:


> OK, I have to say I really hated "The Stranger House" by Reginald Hill. To me it felt like 40 pages of story shoehorned into 500 pages of book. Anyone else read it?


Ruh-rohhhh, that's one of the ones I just bought. Oh well, if I hate the book it still won't make the "top ten" list of most expensive wastes of my money.


----------



## hackeynut

A lot of people on amazon gave it good reviews.  I just thought it was a bit slow and plodding.  Depending on what you think of the characters or how much you care about the particular era of British history it recounts, you may have a different experience.


----------



## Lizzy

Thanks sebat! I just got 7 of those books for $10.69. Not bad.


----------



## CS

Xia said:


> Got mixed reviews, decide for yourself if it would be of any interest.....................
> 
> 
> 
> The Woods
> by Harlan Coben
> Average customer rating: 4 Stars
> $3.75


Just wanted to thank Xia for this (which she posted way back in the Dec. 2008 bargain thread). I finally took the plunge last night, and as I just realized, I saved 25 cents in the process. The book is now listed at $3.50.

You can never really accurately judge these mystery/thriller books until the very end, but so far, I'm really liking it. Harlan Coben is a great author.


----------



## CS

sebat said:


> $1.99 $2.00  $1.00  $1.60 $1.00  $1.00 $1.70  $2.00  $1.99
> 
> Some Kids Books
> $1.00$1.00  Young Adult $1.84


Thanks. I just requested samples of 4-5 of these.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS, I know you know this, but for the benefit of new members, bargains are subject to sudden and dramatic increases in price; by all means download a sample to see if you like it, that's one of the great features of the Kindle!  but make your decision fairly quickly as these bargains don't last forever!

Also, if you come back to Kindleboards to buy the book instead of just clicking on the "buy sample" on the Kindle, Kboards will get a small commission on the sale of the book.  You can either find the link here in the Bargain or other thread, or go to one of the Kindle Store links on every page of the boards.

Betsy


----------



## sebat

hackeynut said:


> OK, I have to say I really hated "The Stranger House" by Reginald Hill. To me it felt like 40 pages of story shoehorned into 500 pages of book. Anyone else read it?


Darn...that looked like a good one. Glad it was only 2 bucks.


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella

It is currently $3.71 and a GREAT read!


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Chynared, can you cite the link for the Price Drop page? I can't find it on Amazon and I also had heard that this policy had been discontinued last fall. (Not to hijack the thread.)
> 
> You all have cost me way too much money this week with all these bargains! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Betsy


*There's nothing really that I can link to. It came up on my tracking page as I had a few items that I have been tracking come up, so there was a clickable that brought me to that page. I've only seen that page twice since most of what I'm tracking hasn't moved in either direction. It's on the upper left hand side if and when you do get to click on the tracking page. I copied and pasted that the same day I looked on my tracking page.*


----------



## chynared21

geko29 said:


> They should remove that then, because I attempted to get a refund for a DVD boxset that dropped from $135 to $90 10 days after purchase and they sent me a response to the effect of "I know you may have taken advantage of our price protection policy in the past, but we discontinued this policy in September 2008. If you'd like to return the item for a refund, you may do so at blah blah blah...."
> 
> But maybe they have removed it, because a google search for ("price drop" site:amazon.com) only comes up with customer discussions. Where did you find this page? Do you have a link?


*LOL, I just posted to Betsy about this...there isn't a link available as I copied and pasted the same day I had the chance to click on multiple price changes that I have been watching.*


----------



## chynared21

sebat said:


> Darn...that looked like a good one. Glad it was only 2 bucks.


*I'm hoping it'll be a decent read...sounded interesting enough.*


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> It is currently $3.71 and a GREAT read!


I REALLY wish they'd drop the price of A Thousand Splendid Suns. It's one of those I want to read, but not bad enough to pay $9.99


----------



## meljackson

I got really lucky and grabbed A Thousand Splendid Suns back when it was 5.76. I haven't read it yet but I loved Kite Runner! I'm saving Splendid Suns for when I need a really, really good read to cheer me up or something 

Melissa


----------



## koland

If anyone is into Harlequins, I found more than three dozen of them at $1 each yesterday. Today they announced they will give away 16 free book on January 29th from their website at Harlequin (these freebies are not Kindle compatible, but free is free).

Complete list of books and link to sign up for free book at Books on The Knob


----------



## koland

FearNot said:


> Just spotted this, $3.00:


Save even more if you get it in extra large print: The Skies of Pern in Extra Large Print

$2.84

Several others in same price range, all with extra large print. But, I'd check format of both versions first, as the extra large print editions look suspiciously like Topaz formats, from the Product details info.


----------



## Jen

meljackson said:


> I got really lucky and grabbed A Thousand Splendid Suns back when it was 5.76. I haven't read it yet but I loved Kite Runner! I'm saving Splendid Suns for when I need a really, really good read to cheer me up or something
> 
> Melissa


I wouldn't read A thousand Splendid suns to cheer you up...it's a great read, but really depressed me actually!
I got my $100 gift card yesterday, had so many books saved up that I wanted to buy (plus thanks to the bargains here) I'm already down to $60. Woah, I need to BACK OFF!!


----------



## drenee

2.39. Anyone read anything in this series?


----------



## SongbirdVB

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> It is currently $3.71 and a GREAT read!


Thanks for posting this one, Mom2! A lot of people have been telling me I need to read this book, but I wasn't up for it at the regular price. I've read Spendid Suns and liked it, but didn't LOVE it. I'm going to be happy to read this one, especially at such a bargain price!


----------



## sam

koland said:


> If anyone is into Harlequins, I found more than three dozen of them at $1 each yesterday. Today they announced they will give away 16 free book on January 29th from their website at Harlequin (these freebies are not Kindle compatible, but free is free).
> 
> Complete list of books and link to sign up for free book at Books on The Knob


Thanks Koland for posting this...I bought 10 of them, at a dollar a piece it didn't break the bank!

Sam


----------



## Atunah

I got me a few of the Harlequins too, thanks for posting. They make great in between reading.


----------



## LDB

Some stuff that I recognize as things my daughters liked as well as stuff I found interesting. Some may be duplicates of earlier postings by others as I can't recall all I've seen posted already. All are at least 4 star rated and between $1 and $2.99. Sorry about the too big ones but I had to use v1.0 to link a few and it makes big pics. _--no problem. Fixed the 3 that were big. Betsy_


----------



## CS

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> It is currently $3.71 and a GREAT read!


Thanks. I took advantage of this after sampling it. I wasn't sure if it'd be my cup of tea, but the amazing writing immediately entranced me. Incredible deal at $3.71.


----------



## Avalon3

LDB said:


> Some stuff that I recognize as things my daughters liked as well as stuff I found interesting. Some may be duplicates of earlier postings by others as I can't recall all I've seen posted already. All are at least 4 star rated and between $1 and $2.99. Sorry about the too big ones but I had to use v1.0 to link a few and it makes big pics.


Thanks, I bought Journey by Marsha Mason and one by Fran Rizer. Don't apologize for the size of the pics. Link Maker has one for 500 pixels in size. If it wasn't supposed to be used it wouldn't be available.

The Fran Rizer book that's the first in the series isn't available for Kindle. I own number 2 and 3. Please Klick for this one. I don't want to buy it as a DTB.


----------



## LDB

Since you've read Rizer, do you need to read them in sequence for them to make sense?


----------



## Anne

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks, I bought Journey by Marsha Mason and one by Fran Rizer. Don't apologize for the size of the pics. Link Maker has one for 500 pixels in size. If it wasn't supposed to be used it wouldn't be available.
> 
> The Fran Rizer book that's the first in the series isn't available for Kindle. I own number 2 and 3. Please Klick for this one. I don't want to buy it as a DTB.


I just clicked on this one that it would be avaliable on Kindle and I am going to try a sample of the second book in the series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks, I bought Journey by Marsha Mason and one by Fran Rizer. Don't apologize for the size of the pics. Link Maker has one for 500 pixels in size. If it wasn't supposed to be used it wouldn't be available.
> 
> The Fran Rizer book that's the first in the series isn't available for Kindle.


Be sure to add the first Fran Rizer bookto the "I Want This Book on Kindle" thread for lots of klicking!

Also, no one has to apologize for the size of the images if they use Linkmaker; but if you want to make them (or any other image) smaller, put width=200 after the first img tag like this [ img width=200]image.jpg[/img ] (I added spaces after and before bracket at beginning and end so that bb code will show.) In the Linkmaker 1.0, there are two sets of img tags for each link. Put the width=200 in the very first [ img] tag in the link. There must be a space between img and width=200, and you can use any number, but 200 is good for book covers. Again, not mandatory, just if you want to.

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks, I bought Journey by Marsha Mason and one by Fran Rizer. Don't apologize for the size of the pics. Link Maker has one for 500 pixels in size. If it wasn't supposed to be used it wouldn't be available.
> 
> The Fran Rizer book that's the first in the series isn't available for Kindle. I own number 2 and 3. Please Klick for this one. I don't want to buy it as a DTB.


I klicked, Avalon, but you have to promise to let us know if it's ever "kindleized!!"


----------



## Jesslyn

Seamonkey said:


> Kindle Daily Post (on the Kindle Store page from your Kindle menu).
> 
> At present this information is on the third page dated Tuesday January 06, 2009 12:53pmPDT..
> 
> One Dollar Ebooks, Compliments of Orbit.
> 
> "Orbit has launched a promotion offering one eboook for sale each month through June at the introductoryu price of one dollar. This promotion has kicked off with The Way of Shadows by debut author Brent Weeks, to be followed by books from Karen Miller, Jaye Wells, Brian Ruckley, Marie Brennan, and science fiction great Iain M. Banks."
> 
> 
> 
> For the current $1.00 book.
> 
> woohoo! found the link maker thing!
> 
> Lynn


I liked this book so much I bought the other two before I even finished it. I will keep an eye out for more books by the author and by Orbit books.


----------



## Jesslyn

Scathach said:


> Found a few more lol
> 
> One of my favorite epic fantasy series, I couldn't rave about it enough. Cool thing is this kindle version is 2 books in one
> 
> 
> *A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings
> *by George R.R. Martin
> 4 1/2 out of 5 stars (1,521 customer reviews)
> Kindle Price: *$3.99 *


Mr Martin is _*finally*_ finishing this series. The last one is due out near the end of this year.


----------



## TM

> Mr Martin is finally finishing this series. The last one is due out near the end of this year.


Actually - Dance With Dragons is not going to be the klast book in the series.



> liked this book so much I bought the other two before I even finished it. I will keep an eye out for more books by the author and by Orbit books.


I got them all in paperback (before i had recieved my Kindle) - it is a great series! I also loved how they were realesed so close together (on every 3-4 weeks).

Here is a pretty good bargain:



The description doesn't mention it - but when I ordered this, I found out it is two books - Silver Wolf and Night of the Wolf.


----------



## sharyn

TM said:


> The description doesn't mention it - but when I ordered this, I found out it is two books - Silver Wolf and Night of the Wolf.


I read these years ago. They're good. Alice Borchardt is Anne Rice's sister.

Sharyn


----------



## ScottBooks

Be sure to get the $2.25 one, I wouldn't consider the $9.99 one a bargain


----------



## MAGreen

drenee said:


> 2.39. Anyone read anything in this series?


I have the first 6 books of the series, it's different. This one is good bckground if you are going to read the series, not so much as a stand alone. Also, it is a novella not a full legnth novel.


----------



## KindleGirl

For those of us who like Mary Kay Andrews, here is a bargain - Hissy Fit for $2.89


----------



## bkworm8it

Jesslyn said:


> Mr Martin is _*finally*_ finishing this series. The last one is due out near the end of this year.


Its been so long since I read the last book he had published in this series that I'm debating on downloading and starting over so I remember everything that happend!  That's a good price for two books in 1.

theresam


----------



## Vegas_Asian

found this and it has four books in one. (haven't one clicked it yet.)
13.47 (individually the books are 6-7 dollars. in this case you are paying: 3.37 per book or about 50% off)


----------



## CS

Vegas_Asian said:


> found this and it has four books in one. (haven't one clicked it yet.)
> 13.47 (individually the books are 6-7 dollars. in this case you are paying: 3.37 per book or about 50% off)


You forgot to include the actual book.


----------



## Anne

I found this one for $1.57 it is the second book in the series. I read the first one and really like it. I going to get the second on whlie it is $1.57


----------



## drenee

3.00

I believe I found that this is the first book in the series from Ms. Trocheck.


----------



## drenee

1. Every Crooked Nanny (1992)
2. To Live and Die in Dixie (1993)
3. Homemade Sin (1994)
4. Happy Never After (1995)
5. Heart Trouble (1996)
6. Strange Brew (1997)
7. Midnight Clear (199
8. Irish Eyes (2000)

Thanks for the link.  I copied the list.


----------



## ScottBooks

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/

(I don't see a link anywhere either, but for quick and easy series order this is the place to go!)


----------



## drenee

Sorry guys,
the link was in a post that got deleted.  Thanks Scott, Fantastic Fiction is, indeed, the link we were referring to.  
debbie


----------



## Steph H

Oddly enough, the last one in that series isn't on Kindle.   The rest are, though (not all at bargain prices).


----------



## SongbirdVB

ScottBooks said:


> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
> 
> (I don't see a link anywhere either, but for quick and easy series order this is the place to go!)


YAY! Thanks Scott.


----------



## LDB

Vegas_Asian said:


> found this and it has four books in one. (haven't one clicked it yet.)
> 13.47 (individually the books are 6-7 dollars. in this case you are paying: 3.37 per book or about 50% off)


Anybody figure out yet what this refers to?


----------



## Atunah

LDB said:


> Anybody figure out yet what this refers to?


This is the only bundle of 4 books for 13.47 I could find so I assume it was this one?


----------



## cank

Two of my favorite books!



Cloud Atlas by David Mitchell
$4.51



My Name is Red by Orhan Pamuk
$3.71


----------



## drenee

LDB said:


> Anybody figure out yet what this refers to?


PM vegas. I'm sure she doesn't realize she left out the link.


----------



## Anne

Atunah said:


> This is the only bundle of 4 books for 13.47 I could find so I assume it was this one?


This Book sounds good.


----------



## BrassMan

Here's a book I reviewed for PODBRAM recently. I realize it's over $5, but the DT version has 630 pages (!), so it practically amounts to two or three regular books. If the description sounds like something you'd like, then it IS a bargain. Case closed.











My review will appear in a day or two, but here's a condensed excerpt:

The story of the hero Beowulf saving a neighboring tribe of Danes from the horrible Grendel, and later from his equally horrible mother, ultimately becoming king of his own tribe, the Geats, and dying while saving them from a ferocious fire dragon, is a dramatic one. ...there is a terrific story here, but how to make it accessible to today's typical readers? Author R. Scot Johns has the answer: spend ten years researching the poem and the historical documents of the era, and weave it all into a novel, a novel of 630 pages. The result of this impressive scholarship is a labor of love: an astoundingly readable, satisfyingly meaty historical tale of fierce battles, of intricate clan ties and loyalty, of Norse folklore, and of characters who develop over time to stand as distinct personalities that were only dimly glimpsed in the ancient version....

Mr. Johns' version of Beowulf is a terrific bargain at its current selling price. It should appeal to, and delight, those who like the original poem, those who enjoy the sword and sorcerer/dungeons and dragons type of yarn, lovers of historical fiction, and the many readers who are tired of the same old formulas and wish for something completely different.


----------



## Wells83

Thanks cank!  I've been watching Cloud Atlas for awhile--seems like a good price now.  I bought it.


----------



## sharyn

Every time I read this thread I spend more money!  

Sharyn


----------



## Chad Winters

BrassMan said:


> Here's a book I reviewed for PODBRAM recently. I realize it's over $5, but the DT version has 630 pages (!), so it practically amounts to two or three regular books. If the description sounds like something you'd like, then it IS a bargain. Case closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My review will appear in a day or two, but here's a condensed excerpt:
> 
> The story of the hero Beowulf saving a neighboring tribe of Danes from the horrible Grendel, and later from his equally horrible mother, ultimately becoming king of his own tribe, the Geats, and dying while saving them from a ferocious fire dragon, is a dramatic one. ...there is a terrific story here, but how to make it accessible to today's typical readers? Author R. Scot Johns has the answer: spend ten years researching the poem and the historical documents of the era, and weave it all into a novel, a novel of 630 pages. The result of this impressive scholarship is a labor of love: an astoundingly readable, satisfyingly meaty historical tale of fierce battles, of intricate clan ties and loyalty, of Norse folklore, and of characters who develop over time to stand as distinct personalities that were only dimly glimpsed in the ancient version....
> 
> Mr. Johns' version of Beowulf is a terrific bargain at its current selling price. It should appeal to, and delight, those who like the original poem, those who enjoy the sword and sorcerer/dungeons and dragons type of yarn, lovers of historical fiction, and the many readers who are tired of the same old formulas and wish for something completely different.


Man that sounds good!!
I may have to grab that in Feb when I get my new Amazon Gift Card allowance!

I have a DTV of  that is really good.

Editorial Reviews
From Library Journal
The Icelandic Sagas are among the masterpieces of world literature whose composition stretches from about the year 1000 to 1500. Presenting the adventures of Norse and Viking heroes, the sagas are told with ritual simplicity and a realism that anticipate the modern novel. This volume offers nine full sagas and six tales, all new translations by various hands and all part of The Complete Sagas of the Icelanders, also edited by Thorsson. Published to mark the 1000th anniversary of Leif Ericksson's voyage to North America, as told in the Vinland Sagas, this selection includes (along with the Vinland Sagas) the famous Egil's Saga and that of Gisli Sursson. The volume also offers a preface by novelist Jane Smiley and a scholarly introduction by Robert Kellogg of the University of Virginia. Wonderful for anyone interested in world literature, this selection is recommended for public and academic libraries.
-Thomas L. Cooksey, Armstrong State Coll., Savannah, GA 
Copyright 2000 Reed Business Information, Inc. --This text refers to an out of print or unavailable edition of this title.

Review
...the sagas are some of the first great literary works...some of the most beautiful prose in the Western tradition... -- Book Forum

Generally excellent, accurate and readable, these translations are sure to become the standard versions. -- The Times Literary Supplement(London

One of the great marvels of World Literature.... This is a dream come true. -- Ted Hughes

The glory of the Sagas is indisputable. -- Milan Kundera


----------



## BrassMan

The reviews are now up for the Beowulf Kindle edition, mine as well as a number of others. They all pretty much agree: if you like this kind of story, you are in business, and at a good price.

//////Al


----------



## cank

These are two books I love as well. A lot of you have probably already read these, but for those that haven't, these are great deals.










Atonement by Ian McEwan
$3.50!










The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
$3.95

Also I noticed the books people link all have a link to the referral program for kindleboards. It's not clear how I make these links using the posting interface. Any tips?


----------



## pidgeon92

cank said:


> Also I noticed the books people link all have a link to the referral program for kindleboards. It's not clear how I make these links using the posting interface. Any tips?


Please click on the Link Maker at the top of the KindleBoards page.


----------



## cank

pidgeon92 said:


> Please click on the Link Maker at the top of the KindleBoards page.


Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I still read The Five Little Peppers and How They Grew from time-to-time. Now, there are seven books-in-one on Kindle for the bargain price of 99 cents.


----------



## drenee

5.59
1.59
I've never read anything by this author, but the prices look good.


----------



## Steph H

I was trying to figure out why you listed the same book twice and why it had different prices   -- for those like me who glanced quickly and thought the same thing, the first one at the higher price is apparently a "Part I" and the second one at the lower price is a "Part II" (the pink band across the bottom shows that).  The covers are so close otherwise!    I've never read them or the author either, but the first one has a good rating overall... (4 total stars, 185 ratings, haven't delved into any detail yet).


----------



## Steph H

And P.S. -- it looks likes Part II is just a short story, as an FYI.


----------



## drenee

I'm sorry.  You're exactly right.  They do have the same covers except for the bottom tells that it's number 2.  She had other 2 part books that were the same way, 5.59 for the first book, and 1.59 for the second, and the covers look alike.


----------



## Atunah

I think she has what are they called, epilogue for each of her Bridgerton books. Not really part 2, more like a afterthought.


----------



## drenee

Steph H said:


> And P.S. -- it looks likes Part II is just a short story, as an FYI.


That explains the price.


----------



## Mom of 4

Gertie & Drenee,
Thanks for the links! Just bought Peppers and Bridgerton II.
Good thing I finished Outlander, but am still working on Whisky Rebels, haven't started Sookie yet!  TOOO Many Book Klubs for my extra reading!!


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks for the Peppers link; I snagged that for $0.99 and then.. I found

This with 8 of the Anne of Green Gables books:



$0.99

But I also found a more complete set of works



for $4.79

I'm sure they are each available for free, but these versions are said to have active indices and seem to be well worth the price.

Another one I'm probably getting: Works of Louisa May Alcott



$4.79


----------



## bkworm8it

Seamonkey said:


> Thanks for the Peppers link; I snagged that for $0.99 and then.. I found
> 
> This with 8 of the Anne of Green Gables books:
> 
> 
> 
> $0.99
> 
> But I also found a more complete set of works
> 
> 
> 
> for $4.79
> 
> I'm sure they are each available for free, but these versions are said to have active indices and seem to be well worth the price.
> 
> Another one I'm probably getting: Works of Louisa May Alcott
> 
> 
> 
> $4.79


Thanks Seamonkey!! I've been looking for the complete set of Ann of Green Gables. This looks so worth the price with all the items and i don't have to go hunt each one down!

theresam


----------



## Steph H

drenee said:


> I'm sorry. You're exactly right. They do have the same covers except for the bottom tells that it's number 2. She had other 2 part books that were the same way, 5.59 for the first book, and 1.59 for the second, and the covers look alike.


Oh, there's no need to apologize. I just thought I might not be the only one easily confused (LOL) and wanted to try and help supplement your info.  Sometimes it's hard to see what the cover image says in these posts.


----------



## Jesslyn

Not sure if this is just for January, but another thread led me to Ted Dekker. His Circle Trilogy is discounted

DT version of trilogy in one volume = $16.49
Kindle version = $9.99


Each book separately
DT versions = $29.97


----------



## CS

*Ice
Author: V.C. Andrews

Price: $1.00*



Or you can get an omnibus with Ice and three other books...

*Shooting Stars Omnibus: Cinnamon, Ice, Rose, and Honey
Author: V.C. Andrews

Price: $6.39*



I read through a sample of Ice, and while it doesn't appear to be my cup of tea, I figured others here would enjoy it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

This book has won several Christian fiction awards so I have posted it on the Christian fiction thread .... but I'm not sure that it's strictly a "religious" book so will post it here also since it has a 99 cent pricetag.... thought some of you might be interested. It sounds pretty good and has good reviews.


----------



## drenee

PraiseGod13 said:


> This book has won several Christian fiction awards so I have posted it on the Christian fiction thread .... but I'm not sure that it's strictly a "religious" book so will post it here also since it has a 99 cent pricetag.... thought some of you might be interested. It sounds pretty good and has good reviews.


Thank you. It sounds really good.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

This book sounds good and is only 1.40 *but* is 8th in a series. The review recommends that you start with The Beekeeper's Apprentice which I can't find on Kindle. These books are the stroy of Sherlock Holme's young wife Mary Russell which intrigues me.


----------



## sharyn

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This book sounds good and is only 1.40 *but* is 8th in a series. The review recommends that you start with The Beekeeper's Apprentice which I can't find on Kindle. These books are the stroy of Sherlock Holme's young wife Mary Russell which intrigues me.


I've read the whole series and they were all very good.

Sharyn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sharyn said:


> I've read the whole series and they were all very good.
> 
> Sharyn


Thanks Sharyn, they sound good to me. I think I am going to order The Beekeeper's Apprentice in DTB although I did post in Books You Want on Kindle. I will go back and see how many of the 8 are on Kindle.


----------



## sharyn

Neither of those links worked for me.  The picture link got a "404-Document Not Found" message and the other one says "Not Yet Available."

Sharyn


----------



## drenee

sharyn said:


> Neither of those links worked for me. The picture link got a "404-Document Not Found" message and the other one says "Not Yet Available."
> 
> Sharyn


Refer to the Harry Potter thread.


----------



## jah

sharyn said:


> Neither of those links worked for me. The picture link got a "404-Document Not Found" message and the other one says "Not Yet Available."
> 
> Sharyn


I think both harry potter books have been taking down while Amazon looks into weather they legal copy or not.


----------



## Avalon3

I was happy to find this classic on Kindle for $2.80.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Avalon3 said:


> I was happy to find this classic on Kindle for $2.80.


Thanks so much! This is a great classic and what an excellent price!


----------



## koland

PraiseGod13 said:


> Thanks so much! This is a great classic and what an excellent price!


Available free at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16033
It's out of copyright.


----------



## Jeff

koland said:


> Available free at http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16033
> It's out of copyright.


US Copyrights are for the author's life plus 100 years. Douglas died in 1951.

EDIT: I may be wrong about that. US copyright laws have changed too much. The Robe is in Canadian public domain.


----------



## Xia

10th in a series, but the whole series is not yet Kindle-ized. I'm not familiar with this book or the series, so I don't know if this can be read as a stand alone or not. Anyway, I came across it and thought it would be worth posting here due to the price.



_*The Forgotten Man: A Novel*_
Author: Robert Crais
Price: *$1.99*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

3.50 I have always wanted to read this one about Mount Everest but it got lost along the way, now I get it on Kindle for a bargain.



2.80 I think this will be an eye opening read and I am very interested in it.


----------



## Xia

_*Christ the Lord: Out of Egypt*_
Author: Anne Rice
Price: *$3.34*
~4 stars (out of 5)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Blackwood Farm: The Vampire Chronicles*
Author: Anne Rice
Price: *$3.71*
~3.5 stars (out of 5)

*Amazon.com Review*
_Blackwood Farm_ features characters from both the Vampire Chronicles and the Mayfair Witches series, but this self-contained novel makes a good entry point for newcomers to Anne Rice's fictional world (however, Vampire Chronicle virgins really should start with _Interview With the Vampire_, the first in the series and arguably the finest vampire novel of the 20th century). --_Cynthia Ward_


----------



## Lizzy

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> 3.50 I have always wanted to read this one about Mount Everest but it got lost along the way, now I get it on Kindle for a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.80 I think this will be an eye opening read and I am very interested in it.


Linda, drop everything your doing and start reading Into Thin Air. It is awesome!!


----------



## PraiseGod13

I don't know if it's the same book or not.... but I had downloaded a book called Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl by Harriet Jacobs for free from manybooks......... I thought it sounded very interesting too!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

PraiseGod13 said:


> I don't know if it's the same book or not.... but I had downloaded a book called Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl by Harriet Jacobs for free from manybooks......... I thought it sounded very interesting too!!


I think it is PraiseGod because I looked at both of them. I think it will be an emotional read but as I said I have great interest in it.


----------



## ScottBooks

Xia said:


> 10th in a series, but the whole series is not yet Kindle-ized. I'm not familiar with this book or the series, so I don't know if this can be read as a stand alone or not. Anyway, I came across it and thought it would be worth posting here due to the price.
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Forgotten Man: A Novel*_
> Author: Robert Crais
> Price: *$1.99*


There are a couple of references to an ex-girlfriend but nothing that would cause you to be wondering what's going on. This one you can read as a stand alone.


----------



## Xia

_*Your Best Life Now: 7 Steps to Living at Your Full Potential*_
Author: Joel Osteen
Price: *$3.71*
~4 out of 5 stars
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_*Consent to Kill*_
Author: Vince Flynn
Price: *$3.49*
~4.5 out of 5 stars



_*Memorial Day*_
Author: Vince Flynn
Price: *$4.00*
~4.5 out of 5 stars
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is #6 in a series of 8. They are all on Kindle (but at higher prices than this one); the 9th book in the series is supposed to be released in July this year.



*The Messenger*
Author: Daniel Silva
Price: *$3.29*
~4.5 out of 5 stars
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Xia said:


> _*Your Best Life Now: 7 Steps to Living at Your Full Potential*_
> Author: Joel Osteen
> Price: *$3.71*
> ~4 out of 5 stars
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _(removed extras.--Betsy_


This is a great book, I have the DTB and refer back to it over and over. Great find Xia! Oops didn't mean to get them all, I was referring to Joel Olsteen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> US Copyrights are for the author's life plus 100 years. Douglas died in 1951.
> 
> EDIT: I may be wrong about that. US copyright laws have changed too much. The Robe is in Canadian public domain.


Laura1234, who is the admin at Girlebooks, gave us some good info on copyrights here

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1782.msg62315.html#msg62315

and also a link to look up copyright renewals.

After the HP fiasco, we should be wary. I'm beginning to wonder about other books that have disappeared from Amazon.


----------



## Xia

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> This is a great book, I have the DTB and refer back to it over and over. Great find Xia! Oops didn't mean to get them all, I was referring to Joel Olsteen.


Glad you like this one, Linda. I think they may have temporarily lowered the price on it for the New Year - what with all those new leaves getting turned over and everything.

-X-


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> After the HP fiasco, we should be wary. I'm beginning to wonder about other books that have disappeared from Amazon.


The precedent set by the Google Books settlement will pretty much allow anyone to offer a book for sale until the rightful copyright owner challenges. We'll see a lot more books popping up and vanishing until some heavy-hitter challenges the existing body of law.


----------



## Suzanne

A big thank you to all for these bargain books! Avalon, I purchased The Robe. And Xia, I bought Your Best Life. Thanks so much for these bargains!


----------



## Seamonkey

RE: Memoirs of a Slave Girl (see links in several posts above, since it didn't quote) vs Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl..



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think it is PraiseGod because I looked at both of them. I think it will be an emotional read but as I said I have great interest in it.


I think it is, too, I have a sample of Incidents in the Live published by Girlebooks that starts with the same words in the first chapter, but in addition there is a table of contents, introduction and more.

That version is $1.00 and there are a few versions.. just use this same link and then click on the author's name and you'll see a whole list, ranging from $0.00 - $3.50.

I agree, it looks quite worth reading to me.

Lynn D


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Seamonkey said:


> RE: Memoirs of a Slave Girl (see links in several posts above, since it didn't quote) vs Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl..
> 
> I think it is, too, I have a sample of Incidents in the Live published by Girlebooks that starts with the same words in the first chapter, but in addition there is a table of contents, introduction and more.
> 
> That version is $1.00 and there are a few versions.. just use this same link and then click on the author's name and you'll see a whole list, ranging from $0.00 - $3.50.
> 
> I agree, it looks quite worth reading to me.
> 
> Lynn D


They are one and the same. I am reading Incidents of a Slave Girl, it was only .99. Very interesting since I was born and raised in the south but very sad. I am enjoying it and the history I am learning.


----------



## paisley

Atunah said:


> This is the only bundle of 4 books for 13.47 I could find so I assume it was this one?


The sample of this pulled me in, so I got the bundle. It's the most I've spent at one fell swoop on ebooks, but it's a four book series, so it'll keep me busy for awhile.

I seem to be alternating vampire/zombie books with other genres.


----------



## Anne

paisley said:


> The sample of this pulled me in, so I got the bundle. It's the most I've spent at one fell swoop on ebooks, but it's a four book series, so it'll keep me busy for awhile.
> 
> I seem to be alternating vampire/zombie books with other genres.


I got the bundle too. I reading the first book I am enjoying it.


----------



## CS

Four awesome books by Dave Conifer - an incredible bargain at 80-cents each.

   

Throwback, eBully, Man of Steel, and FireHouse

I posted more information in this thread (click here).


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, CS, those sound good!


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks CS!  I bought all four, at .80 each I figured I might as well.  =D


----------



## chynared21

SongbirdVB said:


> Thanks CS! I bought all four, at .80 each I figured I might as well. =D


*Same here...haven't been disappointed by a recommendation yet *


----------



## Lori

Stealing Lumby by Gail Fraser 2.65









Not sure I did this right. _--added Kindleboards affiliate link & image. Betsy_


----------



## Chad Winters

Lori said:


> Stealing Lumby by Gail Fraser 2.65
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/product-description/B000UZPI70/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> Not sure I did this right.


I will NEVER understand Kindle pricing! 9.99 for the 1st book in the series and 2.65 for the second?! If the first book was $2.65, I would have bought it and likely ended up buying the rest of the series. As it is, I will likely pass because its not usually my cup of tea and 9.99 is too steep to try it out on a whim, and I hate starting a series in the middle.

Seriously.....these publishers need to take some marketing classes!!


----------



## Mikuto

Just searching around Amazon.com and I came across this:



It's a collection of short stories, 5 stars with 9 reviews, and 1.99.

I looked at the sample but it's all introduction written by someone other than the author, and all right-justfied. So use your judgment on this one.

And for the cat lovers, this one looks really cute, and comes in at 3.96.



Edit: 

Folklore inspired ghost stories for a 1.60! I'm reading the sample now and I'm liking it.


----------



## Anju 

Lori said:


> Stealing Lumby by Gail Fraser 2.65
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/product-description/B000UZPI70/ref=dp_proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text
> Not sure I did this right.


Hi Lori - nice to have you here - be sure and go to the Intro/Welcome thread and introduce yourself.

Here you go - I think - I have not done a link before, but thought I would try to help you out since others have done the same for me.


----------



## Anne

Mikuto Thanks I just downloaded a sample of


----------



## Kind

Chad Winters said:


> Seriously.....these publishers need to take some marketing classes!!


I agree with you on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Both because it's off topic, and also merits its own thread, I'm going to split off the posts about the Washington Post Book Review. You can now find them here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3032.0.html Please continue that discussion there.

Keep posting those bargain books, folks, I just bought 8! So bad!

Betsy


----------



## MaureenH

SongbirdVB thanks for the list of bargains. I picked up a few myself.


----------



## MaureenH

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> 3.50 I have always wanted to read this one about Mount Everest but it got lost along the way, now I get it on Kindle for a bargain.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.80 I think this will be an eye opening read and I am very interested in it.


Having recently done some touring on a trip to Charleston, SC, this book by a slave girl sounded really intriguing and I ordered it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Both because it's off topic, and also merits its own thread, I'm going to split off the posts about the Washington Post Book Review. You can now find them here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3032.0.html Please continue that discussion there.
> 
> Keep posting those bargain books, folks, I just bought 8! So bad!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, that's your best mod hat ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie, it may be around for awhile...

Betsy


----------



## Anju 

gertiekindle said:


> Betsy, that's your best mod hat ever.


I thought that was the K2


----------



## CS

Mikuto said:


> Folklore inspired ghost stories for a 1.60! I'm reading the sample now and I'm liking it.


I read a sample, liked it a lot, and I've just 1-clicked. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## CS

*President Barack Obama's Inaugural Address and Other Speeches and Debates. Published by MobileReference (mobi).

Author: Barack Obama

Price: $0.01*



From a cursory glance, this seems REALLY nice. It has tons of speeches and other information. Whether you voted for him or not, I'd say this is definitely worth a *penny*.


----------



## PraiseGod13

CS said:


> *President Barack Obama's Inaugural Address and Other Speeches and Debates. Published by MobileReference (mobi).
> 
> Price: $0.01*
> 
> 
> 
> From a cursory glance, this seems REALLY nice. It has tons of speeches and other information. Whether you voted for him or not, I'd say this is definitely worth a *penny*.


Thanks so much CS!! What a great buy for a penny!! My son gave me a gift card for Christmas and he cannot believe how many books I've already bought with it.... this makes book 16 and I still have over 3/4 of the card left.


----------



## LDB

They must have done that to capture those folks who wouldn't give 2 cents for anything to do with the guy. A penny or less seems to be the magic number for guaranteed clicking.


----------



## Anne

CS said:


> *President Barack Obama's Inaugural Address and Other Speeches and Debates. Published by MobileReference (mobi).
> 
> Author: Barack Obama
> 
> Price: $0.01[/
> 
> 
> 
> From a cursory glance, this seems REALLY nice. It has tons of speeches and other information. Whether you voted for him or not, I'd say this is definitely worth a penny.
> *


*

Thanks CS I just bought it*


----------



## PraiseGod13

CS said:


> *President Barack Obama's Inaugural Address and Other Speeches and Debates. Published by MobileReference (mobi).
> 
> Author: Barack Obama
> 
> Price: $0.01*
> 
> 
> 
> From a cursory glance, this seems REALLY nice. It has tons of speeches and other information. Whether you voted for him or not, I'd say this is definitely worth a *penny*.


I just went through the TOC and it really does have a lot. The only speech it doesn't seem to have that I was hoping for is his victory speech in Chicago the night of the election.


----------



## Chad Winters

LDB said:


> They must have done that to capture those folks who wouldn't give 2 cents for anything to do with the guy. A penny or less seems to be the magic number for guaranteed clicking.


yeah..we should have one on every politician. A searchable database of broken promises! Ok.....I tend to be cynical when it comes to politicians. (No earmarks!! No Pork!! No New Taxes)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Chad Winters said:


> yeah..we should have one on every politician. A searchable database of broken promises! Ok.....I tend to be cynical when it comes to politicians. (No earmarks!! No Pork!! No New Taxes)


I agree with you on that Chad. Every politician has positives and negatives including the one that holds the office of President. I have found each book I read on Presidents very informative and I love the history I am learning. John Adams i is my next President book and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Kind

Some really great suggestions here guys.







Thanks! Will continue to look through the pages on this thread.


----------



## marianneg

I just found this one from a tipoff in another forum. You can buy the ebook for $2 (via Paypal). It's am unsecure PDF that will be auto-mailed to you. There is a preview on the site that you can read. It sounds hilarious, so I, um, four-clicked?

www.uncubicled.com


----------



## CherylH

I found this at Fictionwise. http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook9507.htm?cache Vision--it's categorized as Sci Fi/Horror. I just downloaded, so no clue if it's any good or not.


----------

